# Proyecto iluminacion led acuario



## camilo9793 (Nov 25, 2009)

Hola a todos, tengo muchas ganas de hacer un sistema de iluminación para un acuario; he pensado en hacerla con leds y un micro para darle una secuencia llamativa o algo asi.. mi pregunta es ¿ como puedo aislar los leds quienes irían en una PCB, del agua del  acuario? he buscado sobre el tema en la web pero nadie dice como aislarlos o si desde afuera es decir contra el vidio lograrian un buen alumbrado.. Muchas gracias y espero que alguien me pueda orientar.

Salu2


----------



## g.corallo (Nov 25, 2009)

mira creo que no ase falta aislarlos _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-70045878-led-sumergible-luxeon-1w-ilumina-pileta-hidros-peceras-_JM_ creo tambien estan _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-62509043-tira-de-24cm-leds-blanco-frio-flexible-y-sumergible-_JM_

saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 25, 2009)

camilo9793 dijo:


> Hola a todos, tengo muchas ganas de hacer un sistema de iluminación para un acuario; he pensado en hacerla con leds y un micro para darle una secuencia llamativa o algo asi.. .........


A los peces no les gustan los cambios bruscos de iluminación, se estresan y pueden enfermar.


----------



## marioxcc (Nov 25, 2009)

-----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE-----
Hash: SHA256

25 de noviembre de 2009 en forosdeelectronica.com hilo "Iluminación
para un acuario".

Creo que puedes cubrir el circuito con silicón del que se aplica con
pistola caliente. Quizá lo mejor sería poner el circuito controlador
fuera y dentro solo los LEDs conectados por alambre magneto y silicón
en sus pines para que el conductor no esté en contacto con el agua.

Ignoro si a los peces les afectan los cambios de iluminación bruscos,
deberías hacer la prueba poniendoles el aparato y viendo si les
molesta o no.

Lo que si creo que puede ser un riesgo para los peces sería dejar el
conductor pelón sin dieléctrico, puede que lo muerdan o rozen. Es muy
poca tensión pero estando en agua y siendo los peces tan delicados
puede afectarles.
-----BEGIN PGP SIGNATURE-----
Version: GnuPG v1.4.9 (GNU/Linux)

iEUEAREIAAYFAksN6RcACgkQZ4DA0TLic4jL6QCYxZcYpE9Dd7XD627MuLtkbrID
jwCfd99P412mRbPmSwVltMznpPio7e4=
=h2tP
-----END PGP SIGNATURE-----


----------



## elpistaloca (Dic 20, 2009)

Hola a todos, os pido ayuda para mi proyecto de luz nocturna, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar:

Quería ponerle una luz de luna (luz nocturna que imita el espectro lunar) a mi pequeño acuario de 60l y tenía pensado un diseño que he sacado de aquí:

(imagen) http://1024.drpez.com/julio_05/img_articulos/jul05_m_bricolaje_01.JPG (no se como hacer para mostrar la imagen).
(Sitio web) http://1024.drpez.com/julio_05/bricolaje.htm

Pero a mí me parece que le falta algo. En mi caso pondré 6 diodos leds: 4 azules de 5 mm y 2 blancas de igual tamaño, pero lo que estaba buscando era un circuito que me permitiese conectar una/dos lcd de uno/dos dítos al potenciómetro, que me indicaran desde el número 00 al 14, siendo el 00 luna nueva y el 14 luna llena, de manera que cada día que pasase, yo giraría el potenciómetro y la pantalla me diría a que día del ciclo lunar estoy, aumentándome o disminuyéndome 1/14 parte de la intensidad total de las leds por cada día cambiado, porque del día 14 al 28, lo único que tendría que hacer es girar el potenciómetro al revés e ir desde el 14 a 00. Las lcd serían de las retroiluminadas con un pequeño preset para la intensidad. Y bueno, ya sería espectacular que incluyera un beep que diese un pequeño pitido cada vez que cambiase de día, pero debido a mis conocimientos, solo sabría hacer algo sencillo sin ayuda así que os ruego a vosotros, fanáticos de lo difícil, que me ayudéis.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2009)

Mira esto, tal vez te de alguna idea

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/ocaso-artificial-12781/


----------



## Esnusnu (Jun 25, 2010)

Hola que tal a todos, soy nuevo en éste foro y recurro a su sabiduría para la realización de un proyecto de control, les comento: deseo controlar 10 lamparas de leds las cuales estoy construyendo a base de led de alto brillo, para un acuario , éstas 10 lamparas deseo que sea encendidas ya paguen en cierto orden, pero que ademas se enciendan y apaguen poco a poco.

Después de cumplirse un ciclo vuelva a empezar, todo esto es para 24 hrs , es decir digamos que la lampara 1 enciende a las 11 hrs y se apaga a las 12:15 hrs. , la lámpara dos en enciende a las 11:45 hrs y se apaga a las 14:15, y así sucesivamente , además si pudieran decirme como poner un display donde se muestre la hora del día, la fecha y la/las lamparas encendidas y por si fuera poco, si se pudiera programar desde una botonera para adecuarlo a las necesidades del usuario, o poder cambiar la hora y la fecha.

Se que es mucho pedir pero espero me puedan echar la mano, de antemano gracias y un saludos.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 25, 2010)

Te echo la mano....

pero tu preguntas y yo te doy mi opinion ... te parece?...

con que empezamos?....


----------



## Esnusnu (Jun 25, 2010)

Gracias, a ver, primero con que me recomienda hacerlo con circuitos del tipo 7041, ne555, o con microcontroladores ???


----------



## lubeck (Jun 25, 2010)

Ok...
No me habia fijado... somos vecinos... ejjejje.... eres de irapuato...

bueno....
por lo que mencionas con tu proyecto... si tienes la posibilidad de hacerlo con micros.... ya esta solucionado una gran parte.....
podrias?

Si crees que no, vamos con los otros... eh....
esto es un proyecto... necesitamos... definir nuestras capacidades.. y optar por el metodo que podamos realizar....


----------



## Esnusnu (Jun 26, 2010)

mira te comento que de programacion se muy poco, al igual de programdaroes, tengo algo de idea por articulos que eh leido y esas cosas, pero si se pudiera hacer sin micro seria genial, mas barato y mas robusto.

Como vez


----------



## Helios (Jun 26, 2010)

Pues, en si lo mas rapido seria con micros, en especial lo del reloj, por la frecuencia, aunque hay algunos temporizadores monoestables TTL que te podrian servir. En mi experiencia, he intentado hacer algo similar con una alarma automatica con un 555, pero no pude, ya uqe los valores requeridos son simplemente no comerciales. Asi que para ese fin, seria mejor usar un micro, creo yo. Y pues si me permitieran unirme al proyecto, se ve interesante.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 26, 2010)

Opino lo mismo que Helios....
1.- con micros es lo mas facil, es mas economico, pero te tienes que aplicar en cuanto a programacion he ahi lo mas complicado.... y te pierdes de muchos principios de la electronica....
2.- con los TTL es un poco mas elaborado con los circuitos que te menciono helios el 555 y contadores y cositas asi pero no requieres de conocimientos de programacion....

lo que no vayas entendiendo buscalo en google o aqui en el foro y si no le entiende preguntas por aqui ...

ahora por cual quisieras irte?


----------



## Esnusnu (Jun 28, 2010)

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas y les comento.

Creo que lo mejor sera meterse en algo que sea un tanto robusto, porque los usuarios no creo que tengan muchos conocimientos de programacion.

Ahora que si pudiera quedar un sistema que se utiliza a base de controladores picaxe, sera genial debido a que son un tanto mas faciles de programar, y la interfas no es muy compliocada.

Creo que como mencionan con circuitos tipo TTL seria un poco mas complicado en cuanto a lograr la frecuencia del reloj para que me de un temporizador ciclico de 24 hrs de encendido y apagado en 8 salidas diferentes o como ven usd??


----------



## lubeck (Jun 28, 2010)

> Creo que lo mejor sera meterse en algo que sea un tanto robusto, porque los usuarios no creo que tengan muchos conocimientos de programacion.


aqui no te entendi muy bien... una vez que los programas ya el usuario no tendria que progamarlos... son integrados que una vez programados asi se quedan hasta que los reprogrames...



> Ahora que si pudiera quedar un sistema que se utiliza a base de controladores picaxe, sera genial debido a que son un tanto mas faciles de programar, y la interfas no es muy compliocada.


en efecto... es mas sencillo



> Creo que como mencionan con circuitos tipo TTL seria un poco mas complicado en cuanto a lograr la frecuencia del reloj para que me de un temporizador ciclico de 24 hrs de encendido y apagado en 8 salidas diferentes


Mmmmmm... no.... se hace un contador y el temporizador (generalmente el 555) se configura a una frecuencia mas o menos grande.... en cuanto a que es mas circuiteria y mas laborioso si.....

esa es mi opinion pero tu decides... ambas son buenas....

en fin si yo lo hiciera lo haria con microcontroladores...


----------



## Esnusnu (Jun 28, 2010)

De acuerdo con lo consultado y lo aqui leido, me lanzo por los los microcontroladores, asi que haber orientenme y diganme que requiero, (si tuvieran algun diagrama se los agradeceria).

por lo pronto voy a buscar algo en la red, y tratar de pasar las ideas a papel, saludos y gracias


----------



## Helios (Jun 28, 2010)

Estoy de acuerdo, con los pics es mas sencillo, puedes encontrar varios programas ya hechos de relojes, de ahi podrias partir.


----------



## contradicziones (Jun 29, 2010)

Hola a todos.

Soy nuevo aqui, pero quisiera ver si igual me podeis dar alguna inspiracion para realizar un proyecto. Aun no se mucho de esto de la electronica pero tengo un gran afán para aprender. El caso es que quiero iluminar un acuario con leds (unos 15 por decir algo, 5 azules, 10 blancas) a base de una fuente de 12V y poder modificar el intervalo que permanecen encendidos (que seria algo que variaría entre 1h y 10). Hasta alli todo bien y perfecto. la cuestion es que quiero que se enciendan y apaguen de forma paulatina, cuyo intervalo bien podria estar entre unos 5 y 20 minutos donde la precision es irrelevante. Ese efecto "paulatino" solo seria al encenderlo y al apagarlo vamos, no intermitente ni nada. Tambien seria conveniente poder regular la potencia  de leds azules y blancas por separado. Podria alguien aconsejarme en por donde van los tiros, y *QUÉ* componentes pudieran ser de utilidad?

Un saludo y muchas gracias por cualquier informacion que me podriais dar.


----------



## Pablet (Jun 29, 2010)

eso se puede hacer una red RC con un tau alta y 2 circuitos lm3914. Busca informacion y nos cuentas.
Un saludo


----------



## contradicziones (Jun 29, 2010)

Hola. Gracias por la respuesta rapida. Te importaria decirme por encima que es lo que aria exactamente esa configuracion? Por lo que he encontrado de la lm3914, eso encenderia los leds en cascada o algo asi no? pero sobre la red rc no he encontrado nada aun.


----------



## kuropatula (Jun 29, 2010)

Lo tenes que hacer con PWM.. usa un PIC para eso. PIC de 3 salidas PWM debe ser bastante grande, solo hacelas por software que no es complicado.
La salida conectala a un transistor y luego a los LEDs.

Saludos


----------



## contradicziones (Jun 29, 2010)

Buass...Estoy viendo que aun siendo por regla general un manitas, voy a tener que aprender por lo menos lo básico de electronica para poder llevar a cabo este proyecto. Aunque se sale un poquito del asunto, dos preguntillas. El primero, es tan complicado como suena, o simplemente es cuestion de aprender las bases y lo que me acabais de decir ya sera mas asimible. Segundo punto, podriais recomendarme algun libro o fuente a la que pudiese acudir para documentarme sobre lo basico para seguir adelante con el proyecto?

Bueno de momento ya he encontrado un buen tutorial en el foro sobre "usando PWM". me informare sobre ello, pero de momento, cualquier otra idea analoga para el proyecto seria bienvenida y agradecida


----------



## lubeck (Jun 29, 2010)

Dos sugerencias.....

primero....
con un buen traductor...
http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/

Segundo....

inscribete en este tema a ver si progresa...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/controladora-iluminacion-39130/

Y claro si gustas inscribirte.. no olvides participar...


----------



## lubeck (Jun 29, 2010)

Helios.... que pic nos recomiendas?????

Esnusnu:  Consiguete el proteus 7.5 sp3 , me acabo de enterar por fogonazo....



> El tema de iluminar un acuario con led´s que vallan cambiando de color ya se ha tratado en el Foro.
> Y en aquél tema comente: "Eso estreza a los peces"



Le seguimos con el pic o buscamos ese tema????


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 29, 2010)

El tema de iluminar un acuario con led´s que vallan cambiando de color ya se ha tratado en el Foro.
Y en aquél tema comente: "_Eso estreza a los peces"_


----------



## contradicziones (Jun 29, 2010)

como? si yo no he dicho nada de que vayan cambiando de color, sino de intensidad. es más, seguro que les reducirá el estres un aumento paulatino de la luz, que no un fogonazo de pronto de 18W...

Ya estoy inscrito en el tema, y aver si voy leendo poco a poco en la pagina de www.allaboutcircuits.com. Gracias a dios que mas o menos controlo el ingles, que entre paginas y datasheets veo que es bastante necesario.

Dos preguntas queria hacer de momento. el primero, como calificariais el nivel de dificultad de un proyecto como este? y el segundo, el metodo del PWM aumentaria paultatinamente la intensidad de los leds, o los encenderia uno despues de otro?

gracias por todo ehn. Prometo tomarme esto en serio y indagar en todo lo que me comenteis jeje.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 29, 2010)

Mi opinion si te sirve



> Dos preguntas queria hacer de momento. el primero, como calificariais el nivel de dificultad de un proyecto como este?



Te lo pongo de esta manera y tu lo calificas.... hay quienes no tienen idea de electronica y usan microcontroladores.... yo se un poquititititittito de electronica y un poquitin de programacion pero se me hacen complicados... aclaro que no me he metido de lleno.....

lo del pwm es muy sencillo.... los enciende y apaga a una frecuencia que pareceria que variara su intensidad o luminosidad....


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 29, 2010)

¿Y la intensidad depende de la hora que sale y se pone el sol cada día?


----------



## contradicziones (Jun 29, 2010)

en ese caso, supongo que vale la pena intentar llevarlo adelante si muy problematico no es. espero que pille rapido esto de la electronica. soy estudiante de ingenieria mecanica, y siempre e sido bueno con las heramientas, pero mi mayor contacto con la electronica y electricidad han sido instalaciones electricas en casa y algun que otro proyecto con leds, pero siempre he tenido el gusanillo de aprender mas. aver si ahora va ser el momento.

No, la intensidad en un principio no tiene porque depender de eso, ya que los acuarios de todas formas nunca deberian estar a la luz del sol. pero nose, quizas con un fotosensor que estuviera en la ventana se podria regular la potencia de los leds del acuario, es otra idea pero creo que mejor aplazar esa idea jaja

Por cierto, que precio aproximado tendrian el PWM o PIC esos. estoy en españa por si alguien de precios en el pais


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 29, 2010)

Si depende del sol es preferible el fotosensor a un RTC que no sabe por si solo a que hora sale el sol o se pone.


----------



## contradicziones (Jun 29, 2010)

Pero vamos, que estoy diciendo que no tengo pensado que depende de las condiciones medioambientales reales, simplemente un circuito que haga que se encienda y apague paulatinamente, nada mas.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 29, 2010)

> Pero vamos, que estoy diciendo que no tengo pensado que depende de las condiciones medioambientales reales, simplemente un circuito que haga que se encienda y apague paulatinamente, nada mas



Hola...

En eso si tienes que tener un poco pensado y proyectar a futuro un poco.... e informacion no esta demas...

mas o menos detallando... es que una vez que aprendes a usar los microcontroladores es muy factible que puedas sacarle un poco mas de provecho... 

todas esas funciones agregando unos pocos componentes como en este caso el fotosensor es relativamente facil....

deberias considerarlo como alternativa....

saludos....


----------



## contradicziones (Jun 29, 2010)

y para lo de microcontroladores hacer falta conectarlo a un ordenador y/o programar? yo de programacion lo unico que se de momento es fortran, y dudo que sea de ayuda


----------



## lubeck (Jun 29, 2010)

> y para lo de microcontroladores hacer falta conectarlo a un ordenador y/o programar? yo de programacion lo unico que se de momento es fortran, y dudo que sea de ayuda



si...necesitas programar en pc y grabar el micro...

compras un grabador de microcontroladores y el micro 
en cuanto a lenguajes he visto que se usa Asm C o Basic....
segun recuerdo fortran es muy similar a basic asi que no batallarias mucho...

busca temas sobre microcontroladores...

saludos...


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 29, 2010)

Una rampa a la pata 5 del 555 es lo que se me ocurre hasta ahora.


----------



## Esnusnu (Jun 29, 2010)

lubeck: ya lei el post y esta algo confuso que te parece y los demas involucrados si seguimos con esto????.

Estoy pensando en ver la forma de poner un pic y un lcd para mostrar lo que viene siendo la hora del dia, la fecha y que lamparas estan encendidas, ademas de ver si el pic me puede dar minimo ocho salidas con control digital de pwm tanto manual como automatico.

esto pensando en hacer algo asi como un plc con un progrma pensado en acuario marinos.

y ademas lubeck el encender las lamparas progresivamente no estreza a los peces, es mas bien cuando encienden todas de repente y cambia brusamente la iluminacion.

Como ven se podra hacer de forma buena bonita o barata 

O tendre que recurrir al plc??


----------



## lubeck (Jun 29, 2010)

Ok...

lo primero es que si nos decidimos por algo le seguimos hasta que funcione o no funcione....
en mi opinion no es tanto hacerlo para la pecera sino que nos empapemos un poco del como lo hariamos... claro que si al final no sirve para algo que mejor....

investiga un poco sobre los pics... para que te des una idea....

no es necesario que compres los materiales....
se podria usar un simulador para aprender....
buscaste el proteus????


----------



## fernandob (Jun 29, 2010)

Esnusnu dijo:


> hola que tal a todos, soy nuevo en este foro y recurro a su sabiduria para la realizacion de un proyecto de control, les comento:
> 
> Deseo *controlar 10 lamparas de leds las cuales *estoy contruyendo a base de led de alto brillo, para un acuario.
> 
> ...



hola esto NO se puede hacer sin un micro a menos que quieras hacer una placa de esas que se hacian en las primeras computadoras: por metro cuadrado y llena de chips.

ahora bien, si vas a un micro y quieres controlar (visualizar) y programar las 10 salidas no te queda otra que display inteligente, o por lo menos no usar digitos de 7 segmentos y leds .
luego el programa:
luego de definir todas las porquerias que tiene un micro y lso registros que usaras (paso solo yo por alto el diagrama de flujo )  tedras que hacer el programa que maneje el display, lso distintos programas que quieras que haga, con horarios y control de brillo por pwm , control de lso botones y demas.

bueno..........casi que si desarrollan esto en orden desde el flujo hasta el asm con notas luego de el punto y coma seria este tema mas que un destacado, seria un buenisimo curso de pics.

ahora eso que escuhce de todos uds. "que con un micro es facil" ....
perdon.
pasare por aqui a mirar como lo hacen , por favor cuelguen lso adjuntos en archivos que cualquiera pueda verlos , no se olviden el flujo y las notas y explicaciones.
hoy es 29-6-2010
comienza el contador.




facil !!!!!


----------



## lubeck (Jun 29, 2010)

Jejej

Saludos fer....

no nos mates la ilusion... tenemos que poder!!!! ....


----------



## fernandob (Jun 29, 2010)

de nuevo te digo, si llegan al final seria mas que un destacado.

uno (segun como lo veo yo de cuando programe estos bichos) no puede tirar una idea y listo, programar son cientos de lineas de asm y en una pusiste un punto donde no iba o invocaste a el lagarto juancho en una instruccion y rsulta que el lagarto juancho NO lo definiste al principio y NADA ANDA.

pero yo que se, los voy a seguir, quizas yo programaba de una forma muy arcaica o meticulosa.

denle nomas, no me hagan caso.





los estoy mirando


----------



## lubeck (Jun 29, 2010)

Porque asm???

no entiendo????

tengo un codigo en basic y se ve bien sencillo..... me perdi?....


----------



## fernandob (Jun 29, 2010)

up..........yo ni idea de basic.
solo *asm* (*a*ndan *s*iempre *m*al) .


----------



## lubeck (Jun 29, 2010)

Mira el codigo....

se ve grande pero la mayoria son subprocedimientos....
nada de declaraciones complejas...
es mucho mas complejo Vbasic.net

esto esta de risa....


----------



## Esnusnu (Jun 30, 2010)

Pues que barbaridad, eso de echar polemica, pero bueno de eso se trata de recibir buenas y malas.

continuando con lo del tema pues a darle y como dicen aca donde chambeo, si es facil de hacer cualquiera lo hace, pero si no, solo los dioses; asi que en donde los anoto??

Dejeme ver si les puedo hacer un diagrama de lo que pretendo hacer y lo subo para formarnos una idea mejor de lo que quiero hacer.

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Jun 30, 2010)

esnusnu...

pero como bien dice fer..... 
es un proyecto... y no va hacer rapido ni tan facil de ninguna manera.... 
aprender requiere de tiempo... tenemos que ser concientes de ello...  



> Dejeme ver si les puedo hacer un diagrama de lo que pretendo hacer y lo subo para formarnos una idea mejor de lo que quiero hacer.



Vale subelo...


----------



## lubeck (Jul 1, 2010)

Esnusnu...

Ya entendi esto de los micros para lo que queremos....

si gustas continuar... 
necesitamos tener ambos el picbasic pro  microcode studio....
y el proteus isis 7.5 sp3...
despues nos peleamos con el programador....
con eso arrancamos... esta sencillo.... 

saludos...

Pd. se me olvidaba sabes algo poco o nada de basic?????


----------



## Helios (Jul 1, 2010)

Mmmmm disculpen si tarde en responder, pero, pues fer, si senti algo fuerte tu comentario. O si no lo tome a mal, en ese caso, una disculpa anticipada. Y pues, yo estoy entudiando para tecnico en sistemas digitales, y estoy por comenzar a ver micros. Pero ya he programado en C y no resulta dificil siempre y cuando seas organizado. Programar puede ser tan complicado como tu lo quieras, puedes encender un led por puerto paralelo (que lo he hecho en C) con un codigo de mas de 30 lineas, o lo puedes hacer en 10, todo depende de ti. Ahora, como decia estoy tambien apreniendo micros, y pues encontre un enlace muy bueno a un proyecto de un reloj:

http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php?title=El_relojito

En realidad esta bastante bien, y pues en eso te puedes basar para hacer varias cosas.

He hecho proyectos solo con integrados, y si requieren espacio, pero lo principal es definir que quieres y a partir de ahi ver como lo consigues. Asi que Esnusnu, podrias definirnos bien todo lo que te gustaria que hiciera por favor? Y si puedes, algun diagrama de flujo para basarnos en el. En los pics, he visto que para optimizar las salidas y entradas se usarian registros de paralelo a serie, o viceversa.

Como ya dije, no se mucho de micros, pero voy aprendiendo, asi que en la medida que pueda, ire apoyando el proyecto para que llegue a una exitosa culminacion.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 1, 2010)

no, esta bien, mira yo solo programe en asm, pero como veo que dicen que otros son mas sincillos abri un tema nuevo para preguntar a ver si quienes saben pueden ehcar luz en una buena comparacion de lenguajes de programacion.

yo las veces que programe eran cientos de lineas .

saludos y no se distraigan mas conmigo:

COMIENCEN CON EL TEMA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
EL DESARROLLO .


----------



## lubeck (Jul 1, 2010)

> Como ya dije, no se mucho de micros, pero voy aprendiendo, asi que en la medida que pueda, ire apoyando el proyecto para que llegue a una exitosa culminacion.



Jejeje... yo creo que ninguno sabemos... 
y si estamos en interesar en aprender no creo que no podamos y mejor si nos apoyamos unos a otros... hay batante informacion y no estamos tratando de crear un super-proyecto...

asi es que definimos bien el proyecto,  elegimos un lenguaje y un simulador en comun... no importa que tanto nos tardemos.... 

ayer me dedique a estudiar el picbasic... y ya hice un par de simulados.... 

venga... definamos si están de acuerdo..... ya di mi propuesta del soft.... si es con C no tengo idea que compilador usariamos... 

saludos....


----------



## Yeyoone (Nov 3, 2010)

Hola foreros me veo necesitado de ayuda ya que en este campo tan novedoso para mi me siento perdido. El proyecto es montar una pantalla para un acuario y necesito consejos y poder  solucionar mis dudas. Los leds que he elegido son los smd 5050 waterproof de 300led/m. Desearia si no sale muy caro montarlo para que cuando se encienda tenga efecto de amanecer y cuando se apague pues al contrario, anochecer. Aqui vienen mis dudas...
1¿que fuente de alimentacion debo escoger, de 70w o de 100w, ya que los 5 metros hacen 72w en total? Cortare aproximadamente en 4 tiras de 1.25m.
2¿necesito driver para las tiras de estos led?¿cuantos y donde colocarlos?
3¿para el efecto que deseo hacer que debo comprar y como instalarlo?
Perdonad que suelte este ladrillazo pero es que necesito de vuestra ayuda.gracias de antemano.

Sigo con mis dudas y ademas tengo otra mas aun...
Si comprase una fuente de alimentacion de por ejemplo 400 w, consumiria 400w disipandolo en forma de calor la fuente?
Me han aconsejado fuentes de alimentacion conmutadas, que ventajas tienen?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 8, 2010)

jajaja, tienes un rpoyecto muy grande y ambicioso entre manos,..

basicamente vas a necesitar:

los led's
fuente de 100watts al menos
drives para las tiras
y un gran y potente microcontrolador...Puede ser un PIC pero de al menos 40pines

y luego, por último y lo más complejo, el software para el PIC

obviamente si buscas por internet ya debe haber alguno.

saludos.


----------



## Yeyoone (Nov 8, 2010)

Pues la verdad es que es bastante complicado parece...
Bueno ya que has solventado muchas dudas he de agradecerlo! Los driver para tiras donde puedo encontrarlos y cuales me recomendais, como instalarlos?
He visto tambien para hacerme un display pero quiero ir de lo basico a lo mas complicado! Me estoy enganchando a la electronica! Alguno tiene algun manual basico para comenzar en este mundillo? Seria de agradecer!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 8, 2010)

drivers para tiras no se si vienen pero deben venir..

igualmente te los puedes fabricar con unos simples transistores....

lo basico es amplificar tanto como sea necesaria una señal l{ogica del PIC para mover las tiras

yo usaria unos 2 o 3 transistores en darlington, o unos mosfet


----------



## Yeyoone (Nov 8, 2010)

Dejo las caracteristicas de la tira de leds para que me aconsejeis, no entiendo muy bien lo de drive mode: contant voltage, alquien puede explicar que indica eso?
 * LED Type: 5050 PLCC-6 SMT SMD LED (Waterproof)
    * Color Avaliable:White,Warm White,Red,Green, Blue,Yellow,Orange,Pink Ultra Violet,RGB  
    * LED Quantity: 60 leds/Meter 
    * Size: L100cm (1M) x W0.8cm x T0.25cm
    * Luminous Flux: 270-300 Lumens/Meter
    * View angle:120°
    * Working Input Voltage: 12VDC
    * Working Current/meter: 1.2A
    * Output power: ~  
    * Working Tempreture:-30° to 50°
    * Water Proof: IP66
    * Drive Mode:Contant Voltage


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ago 18, 2012)

Éste es el espectro que produce un tubo Grolux:





Alguien conoce alguna combinación de LED´S para obtener un espectro similar?


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 18, 2012)

No conozco ese tubo, para que lo necesitás? Con mas información quizás podría ayudarte, pero lo difícil es dar a cada led la potencia necesaria para igualar los picos del espectro.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ago 18, 2012)

Es para un acuario que estoy armando (por ahora solo con plantas).
Ya encontré algunas cosas que quizás sirvan:
Espectro de absorción de las plantas:




Parece que la cosa está en los 450 y 650 nm. Y voilá:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/10W-450nm-4...914?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1ae8e3ba
http://www.ebay.com/itm/3W-RED-80lm...538?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33697be9ba
Parece que ya esta todo hecho


----------



## dmc (Ago 19, 2012)

Se que esta fuera de tema pero si estas haciendo una pecera, te comento de una página, que en una de esas no conozcas y que tiene 2 o 3 circuitos interesantes para las mismas ,http://www.sadelplata.org.ar/articulos/index-bricolaje.html.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ago 19, 2012)

Se agradece la información. Gracias.
Ya está semi montada, filtro de placas, filtro externo extra, etc (todos restos de cuando hacía acuarismo más o menos en serio).


----------



## jhonfdo001 (Ene 29, 2013)

Hola a todos, estoy montando un sistema de iluminación led para mi acuario plantado de 180 gallones y para esto tengo los siguientes materiales pero no se muy bien como montar el diseño electrónico, por eso espero me ayuden muchas gracias. necesito alrededor de 120 watt o 10.000 lúmenes para las plantas. 

temporizador

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-403731348-temporizador-digital-7-dias-10-amperios-_JM_

o este 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-403313477-temporizador-24-horas-analogo-con-polo-tierra-_JM_

fuente de voltaje ( no se si esta me sirve o necesito otra mas grande o una mas pequeña)

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-403229236-fuente-de-poder-12v-100w-cctv-led-_JM_

o esta

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-403465850-fuente-de-poder-switchada-12v-2amp-_JM_

Led´s

de estos serian 3 de 30 watios

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-403318281-led-de-potencia-30w-alta-iluminacion-mejor-precio-_JM_

o de estos serian 9 de 10 watios

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-403869394-led-de-potencia-10w-blanco-trilogy-shop-_JM_

o este led

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-403333185-led-de-potencia-10w-20w-30w-_JM_

ademas de adicionar 8 led mas de 3 watios o menos.

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-403634872-led-de-potencia-de-3w-a-un-super-precio-_JM_

y quiero ponerle este ventilador para disipar el calor de los led´s

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-403786557-ventilador-cooler-master-92mm-st1-para-pc-alto-desempeno-_JM_

todo esto montado en el siguiente esquema de madera y aluminio

https://mega.co.nz/#!klEG3JYA!LTvBPVjEcEi0URbn-_Uycy6_gIBcciBp2Q4nPdhRrJ4

por favor les pido me ayuden no quiero dañar nada de los aparatos electrónico ya que son caros como se dieron cuenta.

muchas gracias 

Jhon Freddy delgado



Neiva - Colombia



si es posible ponerle el efecto amanecer medio dia y atardecer que necesitaría???


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 29, 2013)

La fuente no te sirve para iluminar los 3 leds de 30W, no entrega ninguno de los voltajes opcionales para los 2 tipos de led en este vatiaje. debe ser de 15-17VDC ó de 30-36VDC.
Ahora te digo que te aconsejo montar varios leds de menor potencia, por ejemplo de 1W ó 3W para distribuír mejor la luz, evitar el uso de grandes disipadores de calor (los de 1 o 3W vienen con su disipadorcito) y consumir menos potencia vs intensidad lumínica. Primero debes estimar el número de lúmenes que necesitas y luego estimas el numero de leds que necesitas en las referencias de 1W, 3W, 5W... etc. 
Igualmente es una maravilla ver como se enciende un led de 30W pero necesita muy buen disipador de calor con ventilador. Soy maniático de los leds... y aunque es todo un espectáculo un led de 30W, debemos pensar varios parámetros, inclusive la temperatura que puede alcanzar el agua del acuario.

También observa la potencia de los LED vs el precio y mejor aún la intensidad lumínica vs el precio y encontrarás otra ventaja en unidad de dinero por cada lumen. 

PD: Los LED de potencia deben ser montados en un disipador de calor, en lo posible con un ventilador adecuado para no quemarse y que mantengan una buena vida util.


----------



## zopilote (Ene 29, 2013)

Estoy con blako001, es la mejor manera de tener una iluminación mas economica y segura que la delegar a unos led de potencia mayores a los que tienes que colocarle un driver y disipador muy caros.


----------



## jhonfdo001 (Ene 29, 2013)

Hola blanko001 y zopilote gracias por responder tan rápido , para la iluminación me he basado en esta página web ya que tengo plantas un poco exigentes de iluminación, :estudiando:

http://www.elacuarista.com/plantas/OQ/plantas1_iluminac.htm

Y  los Lúmenes que necesito son aproximados de 9.000 a 12.480 lúmenes 

Acá la comparación de todos tal cual como me lo pidieron :estudiando:

Lúmenes led 3 w de 180 a 210 con 48 es suficiente valor de los 48 led $ 120.000 lúmenes total (10.080)

Lúmenes led 5 w de 450 a 550 con 18 es suficiente valor de los 18 led $ 180.000 lúmenes total (9.000)

Lúmenes led 10 w de 700 a 800 con 12 es suficiente valor de los 12 led $ 180.000 lúmenes total (9.600)

Lúmenes de 20 w de 1400 a 1600 con 6 es suficiente valor de los 6 led $ 180.000 lúmenes total (9.600)

Lúmenes led 30 w de 3000 a 4000 con 3 es suficiente valor de los 3 led  $ 120.000 lúmenes total (10.000)

Lentes colimador para led de 5, 10 y 20 w con 7 es suficiente con un valor de $ 35.000 direccionan la intensidad lumínica por lo cual subiría un poco más la intensidad lumínica.  o 

Adicional a esto le pondría 2 ventiladores cooler máster de 1.900 rpm valor de los 2 $ 24.000 y ayudaría con la disipación de calor y tener el agua fresca además, Y el soporte en el que irían los led sería una lámina de aluminio como muestran las fotos 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-403243551-perfil-s-para-estructuras-_JM_

Cubierto por un vidrio para que no les salpique agua y se dañen.

Ahora lo que me preocupa es el tema de la conexión y si la fuente si me funcionaria? 

Me pueden ayudar con eso por favor. 

Gracias.


----------



## jhonfdo001 (Ene 29, 2013)

Prototipo de lampara..


----------



## aquileslor (Ene 29, 2013)

!10.000 lúmenes necesitas! ¿Como hiciste ese cálculo? Eso es el equivalente de 10 lámparas de filamento de 100W cada una! Un montón de luz. ¿No se puede usar menos?


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 30, 2013)

Te recomiendo conectar los leds por colores, es decir, todos las blancos en un circuito, todos los azules en un circuito, todos los rojos en un circuito. Porque existen diferencias de consumo tanto en corriente como en voltaje de cada especie de LED, ésto terminaría por destruir los leds que necesiten menos corriente para funcionar, en éste caso los rojos. Amigo rectificame la intensidad lumínica de los led de 5W, porque puedes disponer de a 2 led en serie, que a su vez se instalan en paralelo con el resto. Quedarían 9 parejas que cada una consume 0.7A y 12V, para un total de 6.3A y 12V. Entonces te serviría la fuente que piensas utilizar. Aclarando que con los led funcionando con el minimo voltaje de operación, y tomando como referencia la intensidad lumíca más baja.



> !10.000 lúmenes necesitas! ¿Como hiciste ese cálculo? Eso es el equivalente de 10 lámparas de filamento de 100W cada una! Un montón de luz. ¿No se puede usar menos?


 Existen foros de acuaristas donde se expresa la cantidad de lúmenes necesarios por cada galón o litro de agua de nuestro acuario, además de otros factores como la profundidad del acuario, y el tipo de plantas... Es una desición que lleva tiempo tomar y que se debe estudiar mucho. Es mejor calcular los lúmenes necesarios que los Watts, porque depende del tipo de iluminación, las lamparas de filamento desperdician la energía en calor y luz infrarroja, la ídea es lograr una luz muy parecida a la del sol (en el espectro visible).


----------



## jhonfdo001 (Ene 30, 2013)

hola estas son las especificaciones de los led de 5 w

ESPECIFICACIONES
LED 5W
Flujo Luminoso: 300 - 400 (LM)
Temperatura de Color: 6500 - 7500 (K)
Angulo de Emision de Luz: 120° 
Voltaje : 6 - 7.5 Vmax
Corriente: 700mA



lo que tu dices seria así para los led blancos de 5w y para los led azules y rojo de 3 seria asi,cierto?

https://mega.co.nz/#!AodUHLYC!Wq7WuzPH8GYNcLTzRRlqMjsxtF9Do5aOAqjP_xNjlTY

https://mega.co.nz/#!BoMjDLgA!N9T2EQ3RWpkhL9NX7vayLk8Mx9ktan56AUMaW6Zvi94

https://mega.co.nz/#!0xUEARpY!enYhG3RfAILNVUfXpvqK5AfeW-k0uxz63OrUoaeoLpc 

Pero como hago para controlar la luminosidad de los blancos encontré este no se que tan seguro sea y que hay que modificarse.  

https://mega.co.nz/#!51llkQYA!Hf9w6Rg2Op8wfpun_Y5NYkjVaWBmoTLFWVFqufoA0-s


https://mega.co.nz/#!J5F2WZhS!fxNzuXZzWiw3n2WN3dqt7mrhtuBwQE-0cmX2WtJLHQo


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 30, 2013)

Amigo primero que todo entonces necesitarías unos 28 LEDs de 5W para lograr unos 10.000 LM (tomando el promedio de flujo luminoso a 350)

El circuito para los led blancos es el correcto, pero no se utilizan las resistencias de 1 Ohm, se recalentarían mucho, deberían ser de una potencia considerable y desperdicias energía.

Los diagramas de los led rojos y azules son correctos pero no muy pacticos, por lo de las resistencias... la misma historia, lo mejor es intentar acoplar los leds sin la necesidad de las resistencias.

El circuito con el 555 no te sirve, porque los leds que utilizarás consumen mucha corriente, en principio necesitarías unos buenos transistores con disipadores enormes...

Yo recomendaría un sistema de encendido secuencial temporizado, es decir, un circuito que ajustado a las necesidades encendiera una hilera de leds mediante un relé para cada hilera.

Como experiencia personal, hace unos 4 años construí un sistema parecido en un acuario, no utilizaba temporizador, utilizaba un circuito LM3914 ó LM3915, (no recuerdo bien) que simulaba el ambiente afuera de mi casa, conectado a una fotoresistencia se apagaban todos los led en la noche y encendian ciertas hileras gradualmente aumentaba la intensidad del sol en la misma, simulando un amanecer y un anochecer...  En ese entonces solo disponía de leds sueltos (comunes) blancos, para un acuario NO plantado de ciclidos.


----------



## Tachenk (Abr 18, 2013)

Hola, siento resucitar el post, de hace unos meses, pero este tema me interesa por el mismo motivo de estar interesado en un simulador de atardecer amanecer para unos 100W de Leds.
Ya me he fabricado varias pantallas y con la que estoy ahora es una de 25 x 10W. 
He leido varias veces por aqui que no se deben conectar en paralelo y yo todas las he conectado asi y no he tenido problemas, con leds, de 1-3 y 10 W, eso alimentadolas con el voltaje adecuado max. y todos los leds de identicas caracteristicas. Si se funde un led porque le salpica agua, p.e. y esta en serie, me corta todo el circuito, y en paralelo no pasa esto.
Siempre alimento con fuente de Pc, por lo sencillo, tiene el voltaje de 3.3 v. para los leds pequeños y los 12V. para los leds de 10W y de paso los ventiladores. 
Por supuesto estas pantallas tienen que ir muy bien refrigeradas con buenos disipadores y buenos ventiladores, he medido los lúmenes que dan y he observado que a mas caliente menos lumenes y color de luz mas calida. Gracias. un  saludo.


----------



## blanko001 (Abr 18, 2013)

De hecho yo también prefiero utilizar leds en paralelo. Por otro lado estoy trabajando en una nueva forma de simular amaneceres y atardeceres, con un circuito integrado llamado PT4115, especial en fuentes DC-DC para led; éste pequeño integrado es fenomenal, y tiene un pin para hacer el "dimmer" ó en su defecto con un capacitor se puede un encendido suave para no dañar los leds (soft start). Por ahora estoy esperando los integrados que pedí desde china, eso sí, tomando el riesgo de que sean falsos, pero aveces hay imitaciones de prestaciones identicas al original. También soy fanático del tema de la iluminación led, en un futuro pienso comprar páneles solares que mediante un limitador de voltaje y corriente encienda los leds de un acuario, haciendo una réplica de las condiciones lúminicas del exterior... así también se recrea el amanecer y atardecer equivalente al natural.


----------



## Tachenk (Abr 19, 2013)

Pues estaremos en contacto. De todas maneras, una pregunta:
¿si tenemos un  DC/DC Boost Converter 10-32V to 10-35V regulable por potenciometro manualmente, no se puede conectar algo ya a qui, sustituyendo el potenciometro por algo?
Es que algo he leido por estas interminable paginas...
Un saludo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 19, 2013)

para acuario plantado ,con iluminacion a led no sirve ,(que yo sepa,puede que este equivocado),es por el espectro de luz que necesitan las plantas
aqui se consiguen unos tubos fluorescentes de 40 watt ,que no son los de los enlaces,
bienen sueltos y cuestan 4 veces lo que un tubo fluorescente normal
http://www.tiendanimal.es/tubo-fluorescente-15000k-para-acuarios-p-2805.html
http://www.tiendanimal.es/lamparas-power-compact-para-acuarios-p-2808.html


----------



## blanko001 (Abr 19, 2013)

En la actualidad gracias a los LED de potencia se pueden utilizar LEDs para acuarios plantados, de hecho con prestaciones superiores a las lamparas fluorescentes, debido que se pueden encontrar LEDs de variadas temperaturas de color, ya es facil conseguir hasta de 20000K para acuarios marinos. Lo más importante es que la cantidad de lumenes por litro sean los necesarios y la temperatura de color sea la más justa para las especies que tenemos, unos 5500K a 7000K estaría bien, de ahí en adelante se puede rectificar la cantidad de LEDs necesarios con respecto a la profundidad y si necesitamos de otras longitudes de onda como azul y roja para el tipo de plantas.



> Pues estaremos en contacto. De todas maneras, una pregunta:
> ¿si tenemos un DC/DC Boost Converter 10-32V to 10-35V regulable por potenciometro manualmente, no se puede conectar algo ya a qui, sustituyendo el potenciometro por algo?



Supongo que mediante una especie de "potenciómetro" digital, a base de transistores... sería bueno si subes el diagrama o el nombre del chip.


----------



## Tachenk (Abr 20, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> para acuario plantado ,con iluminacion a led no sirve ,(que yo sepa,puede que este equivocado),es por el espectro de luz que necesitan las plantas
> aqui se consiguen unos tubos fluorescentes de 40 watt ,que no son los de los enlaces,
> bienen sueltos y cuestan 4 veces lo que un tubo fluorescente normal
> http://www.tiendanimal.es/tubo-fluorescente-15000k-para-acuarios-p-2805.html
> http://www.tiendanimal.es/lamparas-power-compact-para-acuarios-p-2808.html


Yo de electrónica estoy en el ABC, en acuarios y tipo de iluminacion, solo entiendo la experiencia que dan 20 años de  probatinas, y con led llevo trasteando 35 años, no son nuevos, y me los tenia que ir a buscar a Andorra, aquí no había. 
Algo encaminado vas, pero es porque la mayoría de aficionados no tienen conocimientos suficientes sobre led, y sus características, asi como requerimientos lumínicos sobre plantas. 
No saben para que quiere una planta la luz roja, o la luz azul, ni porque desaprovecha la verde (esto es rebatible)
Las plantas lo primero que quieren son lumenes, lo demás es secundario y con tal que este entre los 4.000 y 6500º K, ya les vale. 
Otra cosa es que algunos crean que un W. de Led equivale a 10 W de tubo fluor, el que sea, T8-T5 o PLL, por eso fallan, y que 10 leds de 1W dan la misma cantidad de luz que uno de 10W, otro fallo. Se olvidan de la intensidad del flujo luminoso de la profundidad del acuario y del filtro que hace la columna de agua con esta luz. 
10.000 Lumenes, son 10.000 Lumenes, independientemente de su fuente.
Para hablar con conocimiento de estas cosas, es imprescindible tener un luxometro y un espectrometro y medir. 
Los enlaces que indicas, en efecto, las venden para acuarios, en tiendas del ramo, cuatro veces mas caras que las genericas con identicas caracteristicas y en cuanto a "especiales" es otro forma de vender. Un tubo marca "Pilis" de 36W y 15.000Kº  es incluso mejor que uno "especial" acuarios de idénticas características de 36 W y 15.000ºK
Ahora bien, ¿que es mejor a idénticas características y potencias, un Led o un Tubo fluor T5 para plantas? Pues todavía tengo mis dudas, por un lado unos y por otro lado otros.

Volviendo al tema del espectro de los Led, es cierto que no es lo mismo en un tubo fluor que en un  led de la mista Tª de color, p.e. 4.000 y 6500ºK que lo que tengo medido, hay diferencias, una que menos me ha gustado es que p.e. hay mas verde en un Led que en un fluor, pero por lo contrario tiene mas intendidad de luz, esta mas focalizada y llegan mas lumenes al fondo del acuario, y esto en plantas exigentes de fondo (tapizantes) es imprescindible aparte del mejor aprovechamiento energitico-luminico. (Un tubo fluor da luz en todas direcciones)
Esto bastante de acuerdo con  lo comentado por blanko001, se nota la experiencia...
Es que el tema de ilumiacion de acuarios plantados es muy peliagudo y complicado, hay bastantes factures que influyen en una buena o mala iluminacion, basicamente por ser un medio acuatico. 
Si ante todo todo, se me pregunta, ¿pero bueno, cual es la mejor iluminacion?, contestare que la del sol, si soy capaz de controlar sus efectos en un acuario, claro.
Saludos y gracias por participar..





blanko001 dijo:


> En la actualidad gracias a los LED de potencia se pueden utilizar LEDs para acuarios plantados, de hecho con prestaciones superiores a las lamparas fluorescentes, debido que se pueden encontrar LEDs de variadas temperaturas de color, ya es facil conseguir hasta de 20000K para acuarios marinos. Lo más importante es que la cantidad de lumenes por litro sean los necesarios y la temperatura de color sea la más justa para las especies que tenemos, unos 5500K a 7000K estaría bien, de ahí en adelante se puede rectificar la cantidad de LEDs necesarios con respecto a la profundidad y si necesitamos de otras longitudes de onda como azul y roja para el tipo de plantas.
> 
> 
> 
> Supongo que mediante una especie de "potenciómetro" digital, a base de transistores... sería bueno si subes el diagrama o el nombre del chip.


Como soy nuevo todavia no puedo poner privados, asi que te pongo aqui lo poco que he podido averiguar.
Hola, te pongo aqui el enlace del aparato en cuestion, la resistencia variable es una W103, el controlador lleva dos uno parece ser un P75NF75 y el otro no consigo identificarlo , te pongo el enlace del chino. 
http://www.ebay.es/itm/330909048927?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Si no se pueden poner este tipo de enlaces, pido disculpas y que la moderación se encargue.


----------



## blanko001 (Abr 20, 2013)

Hola, la referencia que dices P75NF75, parece ser un transistor MOSFET, el de en frente también debe serlo para controlar grandes corrientes. El circuito en cuestión es una fuente DC-DC configuración step-up, supongo que el otro IC el de abajo es el controlador de la fuente pero sin la referencia no sabremos si permite otro tipo de conrol. Ahora viendo que es un simple TRIMPOT (potenciómetro color azul), puedes reemplazar éste por una fotocelda (fotoresistencia) por ejemplo, si es que necesitas que la luz externa controle la potencia en la salida del driver. 
He revisado la web para darte una idea del circuito, con un par de modificaciones lo puedes utilizar en tu circuito. Aclaro que no lo he probado, y el potenciómetro te podría servir para ajustar la sensibilidad. Pero sin lugar a dudas lo más importante es tener a la mano la referencia, en lo posible el montaje y hacer pruebas jejeje. 

Algo interesante que veo en las especificaciones del Driver que encontraste es que solo dice que controla el voltaje, sería bueno en un proyecto para leds el control de la corriente.


----------



## Tachenk (Abr 21, 2013)

O.K. muchas gracias, un esquema muy claro incluso  para mi..
El tema de la fotocelula, fue lo primero que se me ocurrió, teniendo la suerte de que la zona a iluminar esta a cero de luz, y que esta debe estar situada en un punto que reciba la luz de la pantalla en cuanto empiece a iluminarse, pero el lapso de tiempo desde inicio del encendido hasta el máximo , debería ser media hora como mínimo, ya que estamos en amanecer y ya pidiendo atardecer..
Entonces, de que características de fotocelula estamos hablando, para un voltaje max de pongamos 15V y una carga de 6A.? 
Es que me temo que la fotocelula encuanto reciba la primera luz proveniente de la pantalla cortara totalmente, o dara su resistividad máxima, si es que funciona asi. 
Ahora me explico porque estos sistemas ya montados comerciales son tan caros...
Si se puede hacer esto a bajo coste, los acuariastas van a reñir para tenerlo, todos quieren uno, pero el precio....


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 21, 2013)

Tachenk dijo:


> Ahora me explico porque estos sistemas ya montados comerciales son tan caros...
> Si se puede hacer esto a bajo coste, los acuariastas van a reñir para tenerlo, todos quieren uno, pero el precio....



Son asi por que la gente que se dedica a este tipo de actividad por lo general tienen un conocimiento nulo de la electronica y solo buscan la comodidia para sus mascotas acuaticas, aunque yo no me incluyo en ese grupo pues tambien me gustan los peces solo que no tengo un acuario


----------



## blanko001 (Abr 21, 2013)

> Entonces, de que características de fotocelula estamos hablando, para un voltaje max de pongamos 15V y una carga de 6A.?


Primero que todo de cuantos leds y de que potencia intentas manejar? nombraste que 25 * 10W, si es así me indicas las medidas de tu acuraio? debe ser un tanque notoriamente grande. Te ayudaré en lo posible, quizás me surjan ideas.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 22, 2013)

180 galones = 681,374124 litros  es grande,pero se calcula por la profundidad del acuario no por los litros que tenga,


----------



## Tachenk (Abr 22, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> 180 galones = 681,374124 litros  es grande,pero se calcula por la profundidad del acuario no por los litros que tenga,



En efecto, aquí esta el problema y la confusión a la hora de calcular los lúmenes en un acuario, (prefiero hablar de lúmenes y no de W´s de consumo)
El acuario es 125 x 47 x 60 Cmt. esto nos da unos 350 Lts. brutos, en la practica 300 Lts. pero el problema esta en la columna de agua que es unos 55 cmts. netos y esto para plantados con tapizantes con iluminacion Standard por sistemas de fluorescente, incluso para la mejor T5 es problema.
Es por esto que se necesitan Led´s de 10 W´s o mas, el porque de los de 10W´s esta en la sencillez de alimentación a 12V. max. que nos da cualquier fuente de ordenador, buena y barata.
Pasar a leds de 30-50 100 W´s implica alimentar a 32-35v con intensidades mas serias y tener que recurrir a F.A. mas caras.
Pero el tema que nos ocupa es conseguir el efecto amanecer -atardecer de forma sencilla y económica, aunque tengamos que dejarnos los sesos, que es lo que nos gusta.
Entonces para esto solo necesitamos alimentar con potencias 1/3 total del la potencia instalada en el acuario, a lo sumo 1/2 con los leds de color mas caliente, en nuestro caso los de 4.000ºK (no encuentro de menos Kº a precio razonable) que es la temperatura de color  del sol al amanecer-atardecer, los demás leds mas fríos se encienden normal con el temporizador.
Para esto en este caso necesitaremos alimentar un max. de 6-10 Leds de 10W. (ya se vera)
Entonces, tenemos la fuente que nos da los 12V estabilizados con potencia sobrada, un DC-DC convertidor regulable en salida de 12 a 35V  que se supone, (es chino) que da para alimentar 120W , cosa que dudo, lo dejaremos en alimentar 100 W como max. y con un buen ventilador, siempre podremos quitar leds.
Lo suyo seria poder regular de 7-8 V a 12V max. pero el convertidor da 12v. como mínimo,así queo habría que conectar combinando  serie y en batería (paralelo) porque el convertidor regula de 12 a 35 V, y lo necesitaremos que de una salida inicial de 14 para terminar en los  24V, en un periodo de entre 1/2 y una hora ya que estos leds hasta los 7-9 voltios no empiezan a dar luz (según calidad).
Abreviando le quitamos el potenciómetro y le conectamos aquí nuestro invento, que empiece dando 14V, valla subiendo progresivamente el voltaje hasta los 24V en un lapso de 1 hora p.e. con una intensidad de 2A min. para 60-80-100W. 
No se si me he sabido explicar.. 
Otra solucion mas currada:estudiando: y creo mas barata, es en la misma fuente PC ATX poner otra salida independiente que nos de la salida progresiva entre los 7 y 12V de la fuente y con 6-8 A. seria suficiente.
Esto lo dejo ya a los expertos. :babear:
Saludos.


----------



## blanko001 (Abr 22, 2013)

Si, estoy de acuerdo en que se utiliza la intensidad lumínica y la profundidad. El número de leds era para confirmar la corriente necesaria, ya que sé que funcionan con 0.9A y aportan entre 900 y 1100LM. (de hecho vendía leds y drivers importados de china para proyectos de acuarios). Lo de las medidas lo pregunto por el cálculo base (cálculo basado en que por lo general los acuarios son fabricados entre 2 y 4 partes de largo por una de alto) donde se realiza una primera estimación de LM por litro, luego se ajustan los valores de número de leds ó lumenes por litro partiendo de la profundidad y de la especie de plantas que utilizaremos, cada especie necesita mas o menos luz dependiendo de su natruraleza propia. Es muy importante también predeterminar que especies de peces utilizaremos en nuestro acuario, ya que algunos se estresan con demasiada luz, por ejemplo los escalares.

Otro punto es que no sabía como alimentarías los leds, es decir, pensaba que utilizarías todos los 25 led a la vez con un tipo de dimmer en el driver para ir adaptando el encendido gradual (amanecer) y desvanecimiento gradual (anochecer). Ahora comprendo que instalaras determinada temperatura de color para el amanecer y el atardecer.

Lo dificil del asunto es que en contrariedad a mi caso, tu vives en un espacio geografico considerablemente alejado de la línea del ecuador, y es lógico que cambiará mucho la hora de amanecer u anochecer durante el año, problema que en mi caso (aunque varía cuestión de pocos minutos durante el año) con una fotocelda solucionaría. 

Mi solución es bien radical... lo comento porque me parece una opción que se puede modelar y lograr algo mejor entre todos.

Tengo pensado un tipo de circuito integrado especial para fuentes DC-DC fundamentado o creado en especial para el control de LEDS que se puede alimentar con 12V, donde se puede ajustar la corriente a 0.9A, en mi caso he consultado bastante sobre el PT4115 y he encargado algunos de china hace un par de semanas para éste proyecto que me estaba rondando hacía días. El problema (no se si sea problema) es que 1 Chip = 1 Led (10W), pero posee un pin que permite "dimmear" ajustando la frecuencia en dicho pin.

Entonces... si utilizo un oscilador ya sea con NE555 ó CD4047 y con una fotocelda orientada hacia el exterior de nuestra casa (en lo posible alejada de la luz artificial como postes de alumbrado público) podemos intervenir en el conjunto RC de los osciladores para que varíen la frecuencia y así al amanecer se recee el efecto de encendido lento.


----------



## Tachenk (Abr 22, 2013)

Gracias, ya entiendo,.. pero tal como lo planteas, dependemos de la luz natural para poder utilizar el estos fotoxxx , y como bien dices aquí en principio verano tenemos 16 horas de luz y 8 de nocturnidad, y ya sabes que pasa si metemos a un acuario 16 horas de luz...  es muchisimo, si yo bien en pleno verano pongo 12 horas de luz y todavía es mucho y la voy acortando conforme acortan los dias a mano con el programador. 
Supongo sabes que los comerciales funcionan con programaciones por microchip y algo he visto bajo Arduino, pero esto ya se me escapa a mis pocos conocimientos.
Ademas hay acuarios que estan con muy poca luz ambiente, p.e. en un pasillo casi a oscuras  y otros con mucha luz ambiental, ya sea la que entra por una ventana o artificial. 
Pienso que tiene que ser algo independiente de la luz ambiental..
Pensemos que es algo que va a dar un voltaje inicial bajo para ir subiendolo , mantenerlo durante xx horas, p.e. 10, y a partir de aquí tiene que decrecer el voltaje hasta que se apaguen del todo. todo esto claro con 1/3 de los leds instalados en mi caso 6-8
Pero vamos puede que este pidiendo lo imposible, es lo que tiene la ignorancia electrónica.
La verdad es que si damos con el sistema de forma económica y rentable, se va a marcar un antes y un después en la iluminacion acuarios.
Un saludo.


----------



## blanko001 (Abr 22, 2013)

Ok... creo que estámos en la onda, aunque en el pasado me inicié en la programación de micros lo dejé a un lado lentamente, ¿porqué?... no lo sé; solo sé que me apasiona ir creando e ir agregando funciones a los circuitos como decir a lo robusto sin ser ordinario. En este caso utilizaremos el integrado CD4045 y el CD4047, conectados a algún tipo de circuito de secuencia como el CD4017. Funcionaría así: 

Cuando en el cielo empiece el amanecer una fotocelda conectada a un par de transistores y una fuentecita pequeña enciende la fuente principal (llamarla sí porque es la de la potencia de los leds) cuando arranque el sistema el CD4541 contará unas 8,9,10 u 11 horas dependiendo el gusto, éste activará al CD4047 que empezará a oscilar (previamente configurado con resistencias y condensadores para que su frecuencia sea de acuerdo a los pasos que queremos dar en un lapso de tiempo que hemos definido: 8,9,10 u 11 horas); éste a su vez conectado al CD4017 o mejor un 74LS154 que aplicarán un valor alto a cada salida cada vez que "ocurra un paso" de esta manera y quizás con diodos o un par de compuertas lógicas menejaremos líneas de led en nuestro acuario.

En estos días debo entregar un sistema de control de acceso a un cliente de un club deportivo, cuando lo termine, me paso por la tienda de electrónica y adquiero el CD4047 y un par de CD4017 para probar, ya tengo el 74LS154, quizás adquiera otro para hacer creo yo un ciclo que dure 10 horas a partir que la fotocelda dé la orden, y mediante unos 20 ó mas pasos, es decir cada media hora se enciendan cierta cantidad de Leds recreando el amanecer hasta alcanzar el medio día, a partir de eso se empezarán a apagar creando un atardecer. hay miles de configuraciones e ideas, que se irán agregando como iluminar diferentes temperaturas de color como lo sugerías.


----------



## Tachenk (Abr 24, 2013)

Ya, entiendo, el tema empieza a asemejarse a lo que ya hay comercial, a precios que considero muy altos, para lo que es. Esperemos que por el lado "casero" los costes no se disparen.
Yo por otro lado, estoy mirando un sistema mas basico y mecanico, basado en la sencillez. 
Pero básicamente la idea es modificar un reostato y cambiarle las espiras en forma y numero..tengo que probarlo, ya contare...
Un saludo.


----------



## Tachenk (Abr 29, 2013)

Pues siguiendo con la prueba de utilizar un programador de luz de 24 horas, y utilizando un reostado de 3W (Por comodidad al desboninarlo)  de mas o menos el triple  de Ohm. en este caso 30K  que se necesita de máxima resistividad, cortando el circuito en el punto que alcanza la entrega los  12 v.(hasta aqui el encendido progresivo)  he cortado el circuito, otro tercio del bobinado del potenciómetro sin espiras (solo un hilo)  y el ultimo tercio en resistividad creciente hasta que la salida alcanza casi los 0 V. para conseguir el apagado probresivo (atardecer)
El eje del potenciometro empalmado físicamente con el eje del programador horario de 24 horas, pero aun tengo que pulirlo, en cuanto funcione decentemente bien, pongo foto, pero es asi de simple,: desboninar el potenciómetro y rebobinarlo con el mismo hilo a nuestro gusto. 
Saludos.


----------



## blanko001 (Abr 29, 2013)

Es muy interesante lo que te ingeniaste, me recuerda un proyecto que hice con un moto-reductor de esos de ventiladores conectado al eje de un interruptor rotatorio para unas luces... fué algo hecho con lo que tenía a la mano en el momento (una navidad) y unas luces de un portoncito. Ya compré los integrados a ver que adelanto del proyecto hoy (solo pruebas en protoboard)


----------



## Tachenk (Abr 29, 2013)

Es que cuando no hay conocimientos eléctricos, hay que usar el ingenio.
Tuve que quitarle a la R variable los topes, para que gire 360º constantemente, lo que ya no se, cuantas vueltas (dias) aguantara por desgaste estas espiras, da igual, son baratas y sabiendo que necsito de 0 a 100 Oh. solucionado, solo hay una pega, que hay un periodo de 10 minutos que se apagan las luces, debido logicamente que es un solo potenciometro pero dos espiras distintas y se me ocurre poner un pequeño diodo del mas bajo amperaje que encuentre entre los dos circuitos. En un sentido no faltara la corriente, y en  el otro no habra... ya veremos, sigo con las pruebas. Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## blanko001 (May 30, 2013)

Para paises donde el sol no sale y se se oculta con la misma regularidad durante todo el año, y no se debe utilizar fotocelda para activar y desactivar la luz del acuario. Se me ocurre una idea facil y poco complicada en cuanto no se necesita programar nada... 

1 Utilizando un relojito despertador del tipo que todos conocemos (que tiene para apagar de totazo en la cabeza jaja):







Se desarma con cuidado de no involucarnos en la piñonería, solo retiramos el zumbador (ya que no lo necesitamos y nos puede servir para otra cosa) y desoldamos los cables del interruptor de la alarma, soldamos un par de cablecitos nuevos y más largos para activar un circuito externo.

2 Utilizando una compuerta como por ejemplo la CD4043 (Nand Schmitt tigger) haremos un encendido y apagado por un mismo pulsador (en nuestro caso el interruptor del reloj).

Imagen del circuito: 





Artículo descriptivo del circuito: http://www.tuelectronica.es/esquemas/varios/circuito-on-off-con-una-puerta-nand.html

3. En la salida de dicho circuito se puede utilizar un transistor para energizar un astable de tiempos largos como el CD4047 para así entregar una señal de "clock" a un contador como 74LS154 o similar, dependiendo el número de cambios de iluminación deseados.

4. las salidas pueden utilizar optoacopladores con triacs para activar las distintas fuentes de los LED, ó transistores con relevos con el mismo propósito... aquí entra en juego el diseño en mente o la disposición de LEDs y materiales.

La idea general es que si por ejemplo ajustamos el pin de alarma a las 6 am; en este momento empiezan a iluminarse las primeras hileras de leds, quizás unos colores calidos y pocos led de los "normales" de 3 o 5 mm, para simular los primeros rayos del sol, así mismo se utilizarian a la ultima hora del atardecer. Poco a poco se aumentara el número de leds y se encendarán los de potencia para un mediodía por ejemplo... en fin; las configuraciones son infinitas y dependen de nuestra imaginación, obtención de los materiales y como no; el presupuesto. 

En fin... a las 6:00 pm se apagará nuesto acuario para tener un ciclo estable de 12H


----------



## xasi (Jul 20, 2013)

Buenas noches, he estado un buen rato por el foro intentando poder aprovechar proyectos pero yo no le veo la salida, supongo que lo mio es mas la mecánica.

El proyecto consistiria en una luz completa de acuario (96 l, 45*45*45) hecha con leds de potencia <LBF5W y LZ5W).

Hasta aqui bien, ponemos 13 LBF5W (blancos) que nos daran 5720 lumens, con lo que tendremos la posibilidad d e dar 62 lumens por litro, más que sobradisimo aunque fuera para un marino. Luego para realizar  la luz de noche pondremos LZ5W (azules) estos aportaran 760 lumens para poder imitar el ciclo lunar.

El problema es que haría falta un temporizador que funcionara las 24 horas y que se conectara a una hora determinada y se desconectara 5 o 6 horas más tarde, a esta salida adémas se le podría poner un regulador de luz para que se fuera encendiendo poco a poco y no todos de golpe.

Por otro lado tenemos los leds de noche que también podrian tener otro temporizador con el mismo fin pero estos adémas sabemos que un ciclo lunar completo dura 29 dias 12 horas 43 minutos y 12 segundos, un total de 2551392 segundos.
Si lo convertimos en porcentaje 25513,92 segundos, o 425,232 minutos o 7,08 horas cada 1%. Tanto para sumarporcentaje como para restar.

Se podría llegar a hacer temporizador de 25513,92 segundos, ponerle detras un contador que vaya sumando los porcentaje y llegado el momento que el temporizador de los leds diga es hora de que salga la luna, encendiera los leds con una potencia relacionada con el porcentaje de luna que hay en ese momento?

La parte de la luz de dia me imagino que será facil encontrar una solución, pero el tema de los porcentajes es mas complicado, porque claro para poder llevar un control deberiamos ver en displays la hora que se supone que es, y el porcentaje de luna, para poder introducir elvalor actual para que sea coincidente con el exterior del acuario.

Un saludo y espero que me podais dar ideas de como enfocar este proyecto porsupuesto, todo lo que de aqui salga será colgado con esquemas y demás en la parte de proyectos.

Gracias de antemano. ...


----------



## Scooter (Jul 20, 2013)

Sin ningún género de dudas eso precisa un microcontrolador y un reloj de tiempo real.
Dependiendo de las ganas y conocimientos, ya se selecciona de un tipo u otro.


----------



## xasi (Jul 21, 2013)

Muchas gracias Scooter, pero me temía algo asi, ya que mis conocimientos de microcontroladores están más que anticuados. pero igualmente gracias, seguire intentando verla forma de hacerlo.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 21, 2013)

Con un arduino, un módulo rtc y cuatro transistores listo.
Hacer eso con electrónica discreta es totalmente absurdo, pueden salir cien integrados.


----------



## xasi (Jul 21, 2013)

Gracias scooter estoy investigando sobre el tema arduino, pero buff, me tendré que poner las pilas


----------



## blanko001 (Jul 21, 2013)

Que te digo xasi, yo he intentado sistemas simples de iluminación en acuarios pero lo que propones es lo más completo que he visto, y la opción no sería la mecánica, en vez de esto un sistema basado en micro-controladores y programación. De hecho lo que propones me parece magnífico, sería muy bueno desarrollar algo así, es difícil pero no imposible, solo te digo que debes estudiar lo antes posible sobre programación en micros, eso si... darle tiempo al proyecto porque debe crecer lentamente.

Una idea más pesada sería para un acuario enorme, o múltiples acuarios de exhibición... Creando un software que reciba datos de condiciones de iluminación o ciclo lunar de una página meteorológica, los interprete y ejecute acciones mediante USB, serial... etc, hacia un circuito de control de potencia para los LEDs. También se puede preestablecer en el software los ciclos lunares de todo el año, quizás de todos los tiempos ya que el comportamiento és ciclico. Ésta idea claro que necesita un PC conectado constantemente e inversiones enormes de dinero... son solo ideas jejejeje


----------



## Scooter (Jul 21, 2013)

Con un arduino es simple/trivial.
Y fácil de mejorar. En principio pones un ciclo simple de 24h y luego vas jugando con meses lunares...


----------



## fernandob (Jul 21, 2013)

un acuario esta dentro de la casa, asi que el sol no afecta, son ciclos de dia y noche .

un reloj mecanico enchufable ya hace casi todo.
solo falta el chiiche que es el encendido gradual , nada mas.
seria otro modulo, hasta que lo consigas , puedes ir haciendo la cosa esa con el simple reloj.

o no ??


----------



## Scooter (Jul 21, 2013)

Si/no. Si él quiere ponerle luna al acuario y que siga el ciclo de 28 días y... pues no es muy sencillo.
Si es uno que siga el ciclo del sol, que ponga una ldr en el balcón y...


----------



## palurdo (Jul 21, 2013)

Yo lo veo relativamente facil con un pic+bus I2C/SPI+RTC+EPROM+BLUETOOTH.

El pic se encarga de monitorizar el RTC para vigilar la lista de eventos de la eeprom y activar las salidas cuando toque. Ademas se comunica con el modulo Bluetooth a traves de la usart, para subir o descargar la lista de eventos(si un evento se tiene que repetir tiempo despues el pic calcula el tiempo de la siguiente activacion y la graba reemplazando el viejo por el nuevo. La lista se maneja desde un telefono movil o tablet con bluetooth, ejecutando un programa de android que habras construido para la ocasion.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 21, 2013)

a menos que a los pescados se les de por estudiar astronomia calculo que solo les interesa el ciclo de dia /noche .
lo demas de ciclos lunares, astrologia y demas me parece que no les importara mucho .

entonces con tener asegurado ciclo :; dia / noche alcanza, me parece.
el timer mecanico lo mantiene, si se corta al luz quizas desfasado de la realidad pero el ciclo se mantiene.

para mantenerlo en fase con la realidad , pues un reloj digital con reserva (eso igual no alimentara a las luces ya que se alimentan de la red electrica) .

luego , con un ldr si bien eso lo mantiene con la realidad, pero implica agregar temporizadores quizas no tan estandard .

en fin.........lo que puse es super simple,  si se te estropea algo no te hace problemas.
una placa de locos programable con todos esos chiches que dicen por ahi , calculo que hasta estresara a los pobres peces.
asegurate que haya tantas hembras como machos que eso siempre me dijeron que es importante .



palurdo dijo:


> Yo lo veo relativamente facil con un pic+bus I2C/SPI+RTC+EPROM+BLUETOOTH.
> 
> El pic se encarga de monitorizar el RTC para vigilar la lista de eventos de la eeprom y activar las salidas cuando toque. Ademas se comunica con el modulo Bluetooth a traves de la usart, para subir o descargar la lista de eventos(si un evento se tiene que repetir tiempo despues el pic calcula el tiempo de la siguiente activacion y la graba reemplazando el viejo por el nuevo. La lista se maneja desde un telefono movil o tablet con bluetooth, ejecutando un programa de android que habras construido para la ocasion.



solo te falto la comunicacion con la estacion espacial MIR , por si algun pecesito se va para alla.


----------



## blanko001 (Jul 21, 2013)

Solo una recomendación... la luz de luna no debe ser tan intensa con tantos LM, los peces necesitan descansar y una luz excesiva los estresa. La luz de luna se utiliza para iluminar de una manera muy sutil el acuario en las noches, no se utilizan LEDs de potencia (yo no los usaría), en cambio algunos de 5mm ó 3mm que dejen ver sus finos rayos a través del agua.


----------



## xasi (Jul 22, 2013)

Gracias a todos, no se trata de hacer una luz a la realidad que hayen el exterior, pero los peces al ofrecerles un ambiente lo más real posible, se comportan como realmente lo harian en la naturaleza, hay peces solo se les ve acercarse a las hembras cuando se reunen las condiciones de temperatura y ciclo lunar correcto.

Con lo de la potencia de los leds de noche ya lo había pensado por eso coloco esa cantidad ya que an un maximo de 760 lumens (8,5 lumens por litro) igualmente eso solo sería cuando haya luna llena, a parte de que quiero conectarlo de manera que si veo que es mucha potencia, poder desconectar algún led.

Siento no contestaros más rapido pero es que estoy investigando, por si puedo hacerlos sin PIC ni ARDUINO, no tengo ni idea de ellos, solo soy tecnico en electronica industrial y de hace mucho, pero me parece que al final tendré que hacer un master, pero se agradece la lluvia de ideas siempre puede salir una solución alternativa de rebote.

Gracias.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 22, 2013)

xasi dijo:


> , hay peces solo se les ve acercarse a las hembras cuando se reunen las condiciones de temperatura y ciclo lunar correcto.
> 
> .


 
gracias por el dato, voy a investigar mas y ver si pongo algo en el techo de el dormitorio (leds, una luna, o algo de el horoscopo ) ....... a ver si la patrona se me despabila un poco mas .


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 23, 2013)

Armé con mi papa para una pecera que tenemos.
La pecera mide 170 cm x 60 cm y tiene 70 cm de alto, la lampara quedo a 170 cm x 60 cm y los leds los compre por internet. Compre 400 leds y 800 resistencias de regalo por $500 pesos mexicanos contando el envió y le puse una fuente de pc que en la salida de +12v daba 10A y que la tenia de hace tiempo.
Ya se que los leds muy baratos y todo eso, pero a mi me parecieron bastante bien y como dice mi buen amigo Osk-rin, para el uso que se les van a dar, andan mas que bien teniendo en cuenta que unas lamparas mas chicas andan como en $3000 pesos y con esta contando todo gaste como $800 pesos  (lo casero es mas barato y con mas calidad) 

Ya se que me adelanto muchos pasos, pero aqui ya habíamos armado el marco, ya había soldado los leds y ya habíamos metido el cristal. (todo fue con MDF de 15mm y cristal de 3mm) , ventilador de la fuente, el interruptor, el fusible, y la entrada de corriente, con cadenas para colgarla. Consume 110v/0.5A y alumbra mas que fabuloso, los leds los conecte de series de 2 leds con 1 resistencia de 220Ω y la fuente es de 12v, aprox. pasan 22mA por cada led.

Espero que les sirva para darse ideas de algún proyecto suyo, había sacado fotos pero se me formateo el celular y no pude salvarlas  .


----------



## osk_rin (Jul 23, 2013)

excelente!
les tendrás que comprar bloqueador fps100 a los pecesitos .
Bien  por tanta paciencia de soldar cablecitos
muy buen trabajo


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 23, 2013)

osk_rin dijo:


> les tendrás que comprar bloqueador fps100 a los pecesitos .



 buena esa y gracias por el alago 

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## blanko001 (Jul 23, 2013)

Amigo lo genial que es hacer las cosas en familia, aunque aveces creemos que lo sabemos todo siempre hay algo que aprender de nuestros viejos... eso si, dile a tu papá que utilice lentes de protección.

Por otro lado para los que realicen montajes con fuentes simples comparto lo que yo siempre hago para evitar quemar los LED.

1. Sin importar que me digan de cuantos voltios es el trafo, siempre pero siempre conecto y tomo medida.
2. Rectifico y filtro a onda completa (puente de diodos + capacitor) De hecho vuelvo a medir voltaje.
3. calculo las resistencias en base a las medidas... siempre utilizando valores que me permitan trabajar los LED sin forzarlos. 

Ej: si son de 20mA, calculo resistores que permitan entregar 16, 17, 18mA a los LED. así en subidas de tensión se tiene un margen de protección.

4. No mezclar modelos ni colores de LED en serie, cada cual obedece a su naturaleza de fabricación y el consumo es distinto


----------



## xasi (Jul 23, 2013)

Muy bueno, si funciona más de uno montamos la via lactea, completa.jejejejej


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 23, 2013)

No es bueno para la salud de los peces:

1) Dejar la iluminación en forma permanente.
2) Encender/apagar la iluminación abruptamente, conviene hacerlo gradualmente.

¿ Tomaste estos recaudos ?


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 23, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No es bueno para la salud de los peces:
> 
> 1) Dejar la iluminación en forma permanente.
> 2) Encender/apagar la iluminación abruptamente, conviene hacerlo gradualmente.
> ...



Solo tome en cuenta que se debe encender 12hrs y apagar 12hrs para no alterar su ciclo biologico de descanso, o sea, no queda encendida permanentemente sino que se les apaga en la noche par que descancen.

El segundo punto no lo tome en cuenta pero no tengo forma de colocar algun variador de voltaje en la salida de la fuente ya que quedo sellada con pegamento y todo. Habra alguna forma de arreglarlo ??? 

SALUDOS!!!

PD: Todo es con SMPS de una pc


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 23, 2013)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Solo tome en cuenta que se debe encender 12hrs y apagar 12hrs para no alterar su ciclo biologico de descanso, o sea, no queda encendida permanentemente sino que se les apaga en la noche par que descancen.
> 
> El segundo punto no lo tome en cuenta pero no tengo forma de colocar algun variador de voltaje en la salida de la fuente ya que quedo sellada con pegamento y todo. Habra alguna forma de arreglarlo ???
> 
> ...



Pueden estar con luz hasta unas *16Hs. por día*, pero siempre deben tener un período de oscuridad.
Si empleaste una fuente de PC y se encuentra sellada dentro de la caja, de momento no se me ocurre.


----------



## blanko001 (Jul 23, 2013)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> El segundo punto no lo tome en cuenta pero no tengo forma de colocar algun variador de voltaje en la salida de la fuente ya que quedo sellada con pegamento y todo. Habra alguna forma de arreglarlo ???



Ni modo... quizás debes comprar una lámina de acrílico color humo o similar (mas oscura que clara) para colocar encima del acuario en el momento de encender los LED, unos 20min más tarde la retiras... eso no es electrónica pero puede servir


----------



## Tachenk (Jul 24, 2013)

Ante la imposibilidad de tener un sistema de encendido-apagado progresivo (descrito en el foro varias veces)  solo puedes tener dos encendidos distintos con programadores horarios distintos, el primero que encienda los leds de colores mas calidos (amarillos o blanco calido 3500ºK ) y en una cantidad de 1/3 o 1/4 del total de leds instalados.
La diferencia entre un programador y otro puede ser de entre 1/2 hora a una hora.
El que enciende primero, tambien es el que se apaga el ultimo.
Si quieres poner tres programadores mejor.
Saludos.


----------



## xasi (Jul 28, 2013)

Buenos dias a todos, después de trabajar un monton con relojes y demás, tengo que daros la razon en la parte deluz nocturna, sin micros es impossible o practicamente impossible.

Igualmente añadire el reloj 24 horas que he logrado que funcione, que saltaba de post en post sin acabar de ir bien, y un circuito que nos sirve para tener una alarma de encendido y otra que provoca el apagado (esta no he podido comprobar si funciona, ya que el switch Hex Key no lo encuentro en livewire).

http://www.4shared.com/office/B6rRa1ly/Livewire_-_Professional_Editio.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/yP8okVK6/Livewire_-_Professional_Editio.html

Entonces la cuestión radica en decidir si PIC o ARDUINO, no tengo ni idea de ninguno de los dos, pero nunca es tarde para aprender.









Asi es que estoy abierto a ideas, repito el problema para especificar:
Iluminar un panel de 14 leds blancos (luz dia)de 5W(5720 lumens en total), y con estos apagados hacer luz noche con 10 leds azules de 5W(760 lumens en total), todos ellos funcionan a 7V y 700mA. Con esta potencia se tiene nivel para un marino o lo que queramos, asi que siempre tendriamos possibilidad de anular lineas de led. A su vez tendriamos que poner sistema dimmer para que se encienda y se paren suavemente para no alterar a los peces.

La luz de noche deberemos regularla para hacerel ciclo lunar, es decir 25513,92 segundos cada un 1 % de fase lunar, tanto sumar hasta 100% (Luna llena) como restar hasta 0% (Luna negra). 

Tanto uno como otro funcionarian con un reloj con dos alarmas (que se usaran para hacerlos tiempos de encendidos). A la misma vez encenderían un ventilador para refrigeración.

La locura ya sería añadir un termostato que regule tanto cuando se tienen que encender los calentadores, como unos ventiladores para enfriar.

Todo esto queda claro que solo se puede hacer con Micros, pero ahora necesito vuestros consejos para decidir modelos, cantidad, si se puede hacer todo eso en una pantalla. Y sobretodo donde puedo conseguir la información para aprender a programarlos.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## blanko001 (Jul 28, 2013)

Lo único que te digo es que la luz de luna es excesiva. No le pondría ni LEDs de potencia, utilizaría unos cuantos LED Straw hat de 4.8mm, la luz debe ser muy tenue... debe ser lánguida como la luz de la luna. porque 10 LED azules de 5W no son 760LM, son muchos más. Además tampoco utilizaría azules aunque ya es "moda" utilizar LEDs azules para luz de luna en acuarios, de hecho cuando es luna llena en el oriente se ve amarilla de unos 4000K; yo utilizaría una mezcla de azules con blancos si me llama la atención lo azul, ó unos blancos que parezcan azulados de unos 10000K, 12000K inclusive 15000K para los que lo prefieren más azulado. 
En todo caso respeto tu decisión de utilizar simplemente azules, pero no comparto la idea de la potencia, matarás a tus peces.


----------



## xasi (Jul 28, 2013)

Teoricamente dan 76 lumens cada uno pero igualmente estoy preparado para poner en funcionamiento solo la mitado menos. Si al iniciar a toda potencia se ve exagerado, iré desconectando hasta dar con un valor adecuado, ya que al igual que la luz de dia, esta calculado para ir con requisitos de maxima luz. Ahora mismo son guppys y Gouramis, pero yo no se que será dentro de algún tiempo. Por eso lo preparo sobradisimo y luego ya los dejaré para cuando se quemen los otros.

Pero gracias por el consejo.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 28, 2013)

fijate , si ves que se muerden es que hiciste "peces vampiro " por excesiva luz de luna 





xasi dijo:


> Entonces la cuestión radica en decidir si PIC o ARDUINO, no tengo ni idea de ninguno de los dos, pero nunca es tarde para aprender.
> 
> .



*ERROR:*
 esa pregunta te la respondes  tu mismo .

*lo que debes preguntarte es :*
_que es lo que consigo seguro y facil en mi pais ??
que me servira para otros proyectos ? 
que se y que no se de electronica y programacion ?? 
si me pongo a buscar tengo cerca de mi casa alguien que me enseñe ??  algun amigo, ingeniero , escuela , lugar de donde apoyarme._

si crees que es soplar y hacer botellas vas mal.
y si crees que es "primero compro una cosa y luego veo " tambien .
aca cada quien como es normal te asesorara de que es mejor lo que ya tienen ellos, o ya manejan o ya poseen o ya se les hace facil  el manejarlo.

pero cada quien es como es .


----------



## xasi (Jul 28, 2013)

Gracias, de momento lo que veo peor es encontrar en mi zona que sepa de programación, yo soy de Electrónica Industrial, ya sabes llegamos a las puertaslogicasdespués de la seguridad en una planta nuclear, pero eso fue hacé ya unos pocos años, asi es que tengo que ponerme al dia.

Por lo que se aqui no es problema de conseguir ni uno ni otro, estoy relativamente cerca de Barcelona, lo que no consiga en mi zona, puedo conseguirlo alli. Y por lo que he visto tanto uno como otro tienen bastante utilidades.

La diferencia esta en si encontraré información para poder programarlos.

Bueno chicos hasta mañana.


----------



## xasi (Ago 6, 2013)

Muy buenas, ya tengo la parte que me temporiza cada 3 horas, 32 minutos y 37 segundos. Se genera un pulso que pasa a 3 74LS192 que cuentan hasta el 100% y  vuelven a cero, pero lo que no se es como hacer para que en vezde ir de 100 a 0, vaya de 100 a 99. 98. ....0
Os pido consejo para eso y para poder convertir esa señal de 0's y 1's,  en una tensión variable para poder variar los lumens.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## fernandob (Ago 6, 2013)

vas a usar esa tecnologia  ??? 
pensaste en el impreso ??


----------



## xasi (Ago 6, 2013)

Que remedio, no se usar Microprocesadores, y en cambio tenga mucha experiencia en placas impresas, tengo espacio y puedo diseñarlo casi como si fuera una placa base de ordenador, pinchando placas.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 6, 2013)

lo importante es entretenerse.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 6, 2013)

lastima, con un micro seria muy sencillo la aplicacion


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 6, 2013)

Amigo xasi, ya sabes como empezará el conteo de todo el sistema? es decir suponiendo que hay un apagón, o para iniciar todo el proceso?


----------



## fernandob (Ago 6, 2013)

no sea cosa que se aviven los peces que estan en un acuario y hagan lio .


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 7, 2013)

Me estaba demorando en decir lo siguiente:
No solo influye la iluminación del acuario en el ciclo reproductivo de los peces, también la temperatura de la misma, la concentración de oxigeno... entre otros parámetros un poco menos importantes. Pero la temperatura es crítica. Yo le apuesto que el factor predominante en la cría o reproducción de peces para acuarios es la temperatura del agua, la cual tiene variaciones propias durante el año dependiendo del lugar natal de cada especie. 
Yo vivo casi sobre la línea ecuatorial, así que la iluminación la puedo controlar con una simple LDR, quizás con un LM3914 o LM3915... y unos cuantos componentes (también simularía días nublados o de lluvia). El problema de xasi radica en que las horas de luz al día varían respecto a la temporada del año (creo que debe ser así en todos los países al norte y al sur), entonces te sirve la solución más análoga posible de la LDR si albergarás una especie propia o de países vecinos.
De lo contrario un reloj de 24H que por ejemplo active una alarma a las 5:30 a.m y a las 5:30 p.m lo haga nuevamente, ésto con el fin de conmutar de circuito diurno a circuito nocturno. Que más te puedo decir; quizás el circuito diurno utilice un temporizador que cada hora efectúe un cambio de iluminación, es decir, primero enciende 1 led, luego 2, luego 4, luego todos (mediodía).. etc, puedes jugar con ésto y crear un oriente y un occidente simulado en el acuario para que la Luz incida desde distintos ángulos a distinta hora del día....
En el tema de la iluminación LED para acuarios hay mucho tema por tratar y miles de ideas por experimentar y formalizar; no obstante los requerimientos más importantes buscan satisfacer nuestros propios ideales, por ende hay que tener cuidado de no sobrepasar la línea que separa la estética con la línea del respeto por las formas de vida que tenemos a cargo.
Saludos a todos y buenas ideas para los que andamos trabajando en proyectos similares.

PD: también tengo acuarios, también utilizo LEDs, también me gusta la electrónica... Estamos reunidos en el lugar indicado.


----------



## capitanp (Ago 7, 2013)

tambien podes usar un Array Logic y programar todos los eventos que quieras a la hora y el dia del año que quieras con un monono LCD que puede indicar lo que quieras

por el precio de este se acerca mucho a lo que sale una placa arduino....

con mucha mas facilidad de programar


----------



## xasi (Ago 7, 2013)

Buenas, por desgreacia ya me he visto de todos los colores con los acuarios. Como en la última nevada fuerte que hubo se fué la corriente en media catalunya durante tres días. Y el problema dereprogramar existe igual. Por eso pongo un display para ver como esta el porcentaje para poder reprogramar facilmente.

La regulación de temperatura es la siguiente que voy a estudiar, y tengo que mirar de poner una pila al reloj para que no pierda la cuenta.

El tema de atardecer y amanecer puede ser interesante pero de momento me conformare con un dimmer para que no enciendan de improviso, provocando estados nerviosos. Espero que os guste cuando lo tenga terminado, prometo que será facilmente ampliable. 

Adémas va a ser de componentes sencillos y faciles de conseguir, y como no necesitan programación cualquiera lo podría montar.

Los peces en cuestión són de la zona de Asia, si tuviera que poner de mi zona lo tendría fácil "Trucha", agua fría con mucho movimiento y para comer larvas de mosquito, pero con agua bastante fea "Verde".

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 7, 2013)

Si le pones un dimmer a una fuente conmutada se va a liar parda, se van a pelear de lo lindo.


----------



## Oskaring (Ene 11, 2014)

yo ( gracias a ustedes y el libro de Carlos Reyes ) construí un controlador de acuario con un pic 18f4520, con simulación de amanecer y anochecer programable en horario comparándolo con la hora de un ds1307 .El amanecer y anochecer dura aproximadamente 54 minutos que según leí, viene a ser lo que dura y de noche deja una luz de luna de leds azules. la verdad es que los peces lo agradecen mucho, pero sobretodo las plantas, aunque creo por las fotos que el tuyo no está plantado. si te animas la simulación y el código en pbp están en el foro del curso en pbp.Enhorabuena por la lámpara, un gran trabajo.


----------



## kitt2000 (Dic 16, 2016)

Muy buenas a todos

Esto casi cuenta como que vengo de nuevo, porque aunque me registré en su dia, la ultima vez que pise por aqui fue a finales de 2013, que por estudios dejé toda actividad forera de lado.

Al lío; Necesito montar, para mi cuñado, una especia de 'clima' mediante leds rgb de 10w cada uno (un total de 7 para un acuario de 300 litro y un gambario pequeño)

La solucion ams practica que he encontrado es una placa llamada Colorduino v2.0, y mi principal duda consiste en que no se si la colorduino es un sistema complementario a la propia arduino, o la Colorduino puede funcionar por si sola como si de una Arduino modificada se tratase.

Mi otra duda es, más que nada, que la colorduino maneja hasta 60mA y yo tengo que aplicar cargas cercanas al amperio. Será suficiente colocar un tranistor (he estado mirando la familia BD, creo que el BD139-BD140 me sirve segun polaridad) que amplifique para cada canal o tendré que hacer más cosas? Además segun el datasheet de lso leds, estos consumen aprox 900mA, eso es con el color blanco o el led encendido en color blanco (recordemos que es un RGB) serían 2700mA? Son dudas que necesito despejar antes de empezar a comprar cosas.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 16, 2016)

Pues pregunta al que fabrica el colorduino como va. Si se *~duino será que lleva un arduino

La corriente depende, de la intensidad, para el blanco puedes poner 100mA a cada uno por decir algo.


----------



## eL1ct (Dic 16, 2016)

Hola,

Sobre los LED de 10W yo tengo un par, no son RGB, pero la corriente maxima coincide, en mi caso esa corriente es la "maxima" que puede disipar el LED, son unos: 11,2V * 0.9A = 10W (aprox)... si en tu caso la tension coincide, son maximo 300mA por color o algo por el estilo, aunque hay que tener en cuenta que tipicamente distintos colores tienen diferente caida de tension, fijate en eso, y busca datos (o mide la tension si ya tienes el LED).

Sobre los transistores, yo suelo usar MOSFET, para cierta potencia en baja tension (creo que) es lo mas apropiado. Pero ten en cuenta como es la salida del "colorduino" es de tension o es de corriente? ya que si es de corriente quiza sea mas simple usar BJT.


----------



## kitt2000 (Dic 16, 2016)

eL1ct dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Sobre los LED de 10W yo tengo un par, no son RGB, pero la corriente maxima coincide, en mi caso esa corriente es la "maxima" que puede disipar el LED, son unos: 11,2V * 0.9A = 10W (aprox)... si en tu caso la tension coincide, son maximo 300mA por color o algo por el estilo, aunque hay que tener en cuenta que tipicamente distintos colores tienen diferente caida de tension, fijate en eso, y busca datos (o mide la tension si ya tienes el LED).
> 
> Sobre los transistores, yo suelo usar MOSFET, para cierta potencia en baja tension (creo que) es lo mas apropiado. Pero ten en cuenta como es la salida del "colorduino" es de tension o es de corriente? ya que si es de corriente quiza sea mas simple usar BJT.



En principio estas placas suelen sacar una simple tension. Lo poco que he encontrado sobre ese modelo especifico (recordar que hablamos de una copia china de aliexpress) es que tiene una salida de (imagino de 5v) tension a un maximo de 60ma por canal (Tiene salida para 8+8+8 canales) y ajuste de 65565 valores intermedios de brillo y tal. Mi intencion es amplificar eso para alimentar los 70watts ya que todos iran a la par (de dia será en los dos acuarios y de noche tambien) asi que me estoy planteando algun tipo de transistor de potencia, ya que tengo yo un par de 2N3055H, tendré que echarle un ojo a su datasheet.



http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/89481.pdf

En principio usando los dos en paralelo deberia funcionar no? Hay que tener en cuenta que la salida maxima por canal es de 60mA y la HFe de estos transistores es de 70 maximo, asi que ni en el mejor de los casos podria alimentar correctamente a los leds. Partiendo la carga entre los dos, si que consigo que funcione, al menos esa es la sensacion que tengo. Si me equivoco en algo decidmelo, hace ya unos años que no me meto en estas cosas y puede que se me escape algo.


----------



## eL1ct (Dic 16, 2016)

Entonces supongo que la regulacion de intensidad funciona modulando el ancho de pulsos PWM, sabes a que frecuencia conmuta?

Bueno, de todos modos los LED hay que controlarlos en intensidad, por lo tanto, puedes amplificas la tension de salida del colorduino (probablemente necesites amplificar tanto en tension como en corriente) y despues lo tipico seria usar los LED en serie a unas resistencias alimentados mediante una fuente DC...

O tambien podrias filtrar la tension de salida del colorduino, convirtiendo la señal PWM en una tension de referencia constante (media del PWM) y asi controlar los led deforma lineal con "fuentes de corriente" usando esta referencia.

Es lo que se me ocurre, espero que te sirva

PD: yo usaria MOSFET, ten en cuenta que no es tan facil hacer conmutar rapido los BJT de potencia (si entra en saturacion, las cargas tienen que recombinarse para que se vuelva a apagar).


----------



## kitt2000 (Dic 17, 2016)

El controlador de corriente de la colorduino es el DM163, el cual he encontrado que funciona por PWM a 20MHz. Al tema de hacerlos conmutar rapido te refieres a eso? Porque en principio los leds cambiaran de estado una vez entre una y seis horas, para simular la iluminacion diurna y nocturna.


----------



## eL1ct (Dic 18, 2016)

El DM163... he estado mirando un poco, y parece que tiene salidas de corriente, aunque menciona algo del PWM que es lo que usa para convertir la señal digital en analogica (mediante los dos comparadaores), creo que la salida es de corriente? Los 20MHz sera la frecuencia maxima...

Como driver de corriente yo usaria un BJT tal y como se muestra en la imagen adjunta, uno de estos para cada salida.


----------



## kitt2000 (Dic 18, 2016)

Es curioso porque al parecer se puede confgurar de las dos formas; En modo de corriente continua de 5 a 60mA para 64 niveles de grayscale, y en PWM a traves de un driver para 256 niveles de grayscale, o eso me parece entender. No se si estoy en lo cierto.

Entonces, para colocar los BJT, tengo que buscar los que me soporten 1A por canal, o será 1A juntando los tres canales? Es la gran duda que me asalta por el tema del RGB, ya que aun no los compré y no quiero cagarla!


----------



## eL1ct (Dic 18, 2016)

Depende de los LED que uses, busca bien las caracteristicas de los LED donde los compraste... Los transistores no solo tienen que soportar la corriente, tambien la potencia. Aunque la potencia del transistor tambien depende de la tension con la que alimentes los LED. Si calculas todo bien esta potencia no tendria que ser muy grande y asi el sistema sera mas eficiente.

Este driver parece que soporta hasta 17V, si tienes en cuenta la caida de tension de los LED quiza puedas usar un a fuente de mayor tension para los LED, pero no creo que sea conveniente... ten en cuenta la tension de la fuente con la que vayas a alimentar los LED. Yo creo que esta tension tiene que ser como minimo Vak(LED)+1V?(DM163)+Vbe(Q1)... y 17V maximo.


----------



## kitt2000 (Dic 18, 2016)

Son estos de aqui

En princpio funcionan a 9-12v (pienso instalar 6 leds de 10w para asegurar una buena distribucion de la luz en angulo) asi que, además de tener lm de sobras, puedo jugar con esos 9-12v. En principio será un fuente de ordenador con una linea +12 de unos 12A, y sus consecuentes lineas de 5v (que me servirá para alimentar la arduino) y de 3.3v


----------



## HugoRS (Abr 24, 2020)

Buenas tardes.
Estoy haciéndome una pantalla de led para mi acuario marino
Uso led de 5W y 3W en serie, controlados por un arduino mega, los led están alimentados por una fuente mean well que pasa por unos ldd para poder dimmearlos.
Aquí es donde viene mi duda ya que los led al tener distintos voltajes y amperajes no se como ponerlos en la misma serie, ponmo un esquema de como van montados los led, no los puedo montar de otra manera ya que necesito un PAR y colores específicos para poder mantener los corales.

En la serie que van los led de 5W a 7V y 3W a 3,7V, la alimento a 7V y colocar una resistencia donde tenga los led de 3,7, para asi no quemar cada led, no se si seria algo asi o bastante mas dificil.


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 24, 2020)

SI vas a poner en serie led y los vas a controlar, lo mas sencillo es que estos sean iguales ya que los led se controlan por corriente y si tienes de diferente potencia, eso implica distinta corriente circulando y eso no es posible asi sin mas.

Podrías si son de igual tensión de trabajo y diferente potencia, colocar una resistencia en paralelo que disipe la corriente adicional que debería circular por los led de menor potencia  pero en la práctica no se como funcionaria de bien.

Ejemplo vas a poner led de 5W en serie con uno de 3W y ambos son de  3.7V...al colocarlos o sea que uno consume 5/3.7 =1.35A  y el otro 3/3.7=0.8A
Necesitas poner en paralelo con el led de 3W una resistencia de 3.7/(1.35-0.8) = 6.8Ω y mas de 2W(como era de esperar por que un led de 3W lo quieres convertir a 5W y para eso te faltan 2W)

O la otra forma de calcularlo es 5W - 3W = 2W que es lo que debes disipara de adicional entonce debes tener una resistencia  3.7V x 3.7V / 2W = 6.8Ω


----------



## HugoRS (Abr 24, 2020)

El problema es que para las longitudes de onda que necesito no los ahí en la misma tensión si en la misma potencia, el problema lo tengo con los voltios, que tengo 3 voltajes distintos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2020)

Por favor lee el hilo al cual ha sido movida tu consulta.


----------



## HugoRS (Abr 24, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Por favor lee el hilo al cual ha sido movida tu consulta.


No veo nada que coincida con lo que yo quiero hacer


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2020)

Lee , así aprendés cómo hacerlo


----------



## HugoRS (Abr 24, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lee , así aprendés cómo hacerlo


Estoy leyendo y no veo nada, solo pido que se me encamine un poco, tengo una pequeña idea de cómo hacerlo, pero al no tener conocimientos no se si se podría llevar a cabo.
Gracias


----------



## mouss (Dic 20, 2020)

Muy buenas a todos, estoy intentando hacer una pantalla Led para un acuario nano.

La pantalla se compone de
10 leds de 1W – 300/350mA – 3,2/3,4V
5 leds de 1W - 300/350mA – 2,2/2,4V

Aclaro que no se nada de electricidad o electronica.

El problema lo tengo al intentar calcular el driver para la pantalla.
La verdad es que a pesar de pasarme la tarde leyendo no me entero 
Es posible que uno de estos dos pueda ser adecuado ?







Si alguien puede ayudarme estare muy agradecido.

Gracias


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 20, 2020)

mouss dijo:


> La pantalla se compone de
> 10 leds de 1W – 300/350mA – 3,2/3,4V
> 5 leds de 1W - 300/350mA – 2,2/2,4V



¿ Como están conectados los LEDs ? ¿ Son dos pantallas independientes, una de 10 y otra de 5 LEDs, o una de 15 LEDs ?

Si están todos en serie, la primer fuente puede que se quede corta (los led necesitarían entre 43 y 46v), yo usaría la segunda.


----------



## mouss (Dic 20, 2020)

Gracias switchxxi, la idea es conectarlos todos en una sola pantalla en serie.
Asi que sera la segunda la que compre.
Gracias otra de nuevo.


----------



## mouss (Dic 24, 2020)

Por cuestiones de calidad de la iluminación he cambiado el diseño de la pantalla led para mi acuario
Y necesitaría que alguien con mas conocimientos que yo me confirmara si este driver es el correcto para este diseño de pantalla.

La pantalla se compone de 25 leds conectados en una serie.
19 leds de 1W a 3.2/3.4V y 300/350mA  - 19 x 3.4 = 64.6V
  6 leds de 1W a 2.2/2.4V y 300/350mA  -   6 x 2.4 = 14.4V         TOTAL 79V

y este es el driver que creo corresponde



Gracias de ante mano.


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 24, 2020)

mouss dijo:


> La pantalla se compone de 25 leds conectados en una serie.
> 19 leds de 1W a 3.2/3.4V y 300/350mA  - 19 x 3.4 = 64.6V
> 6 leds de 1W a 2.2/2.4V y 300/350mA  -   6 x 2.4 = 14.4V         TOTAL 79V



Toda esas fuentes son fuentes de corriente constante. Osea que si le pones una serie de LEDs, donde su tensión directa suma 60v o si la modificas para que la tensión suba a 70, esto es, mientras se mantenga entre los parámetros de tensión que menciona el fabricante, la fuente regula automáticamente todo para que la corriente sea siempre 300mA constantes (En el caso de esta fuente).

Llevar los diodos a 300mA en vez de los 350mA es una buena idea porque, si bien iluminan un poquitito menos, trabajan un poco mas relajados y se prolonga un poco mas la vida útil.

Otra cosa a tener en cuenta es la disipación de calor, a la electrónica no le gusta el calor.

Con este tipo de fuente las lamparas son fáciles de implementar, pero, por contra, si uno de los LEDs se quema se apaga todo.

Como no se sabe si la fuente es o no aislada, y dado que esta implementado en un acuario, nunca esta de mas, por seguridad, poner el disipador con un buen cable a tierra.


----------



## mouss (Dic 24, 2020)

Gracias Switchxxi, la idea es conectar los led sobre un disipador de aluminio y si aun asi noto que calientan usaria dos ventiladores que tengo.
El vendedor publica la fuente como resistente al agua.
Tambien seria bueno poder instalar un regulador de luminosidad ( potencia? ), un Dimmer, que regula la intensidad de la luz simulando un amanecer y un atardecer.
Pero me encuentro que como mucho trabajan a 36v y yo supero con mucho eso.
Se te ocurre, no se si es posible, conectar los mismo led para que funcionen a menos de 36v.

Estas son las caracteristicas del dimmer que me gustaria colocar

Te agradesco mucho.


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 24, 2020)

Acá puedo estar hablando tonterías pero creo que no podrás poner un dimmer después de la fuente que mencionas, se va a armar un lio terrible entre las fuentes. El dimmer tendría que ser el que controle todo, incluso la corriente máxima.

Nunca confíes en el fabricante, que sea resistente al agua no significa que, cuando falle la fuente o los LEDs, se electrocuten los peces o, peor aun, una persona.

Ojo, que el fabricante puede que no miente, solo usa palabras elegantes para vender, resistente al agua no es lo mismo que sumergible. En el primer caso el fabricante dice que si se salpica un poco, con unas gotas no pasa nada, pero si se cae al agua.... Pues adiós... yo no soy responsable...


----------



## mouss (Dic 24, 2020)

Pues entonces la fuente de alimentacion ira dentro de un mueble alejada del acuario.
Entonces a ver si encuentro otra solucion.
Gracias y feliz navidad a todos


----------



## Scooter (Dic 24, 2020)

Para hacer de dimm3r compra una fuente que lo haga, que las hay.
Ponerle un dinero a una fuente no va a resultar.


----------



## mouss (Dic 24, 2020)

Lo miro a ver que encuentro.
Estaba pensando si conecto los led en paralelo, con resistencias no tendria unos V mas bajo que si los conecto en serie ?
Gracias


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 24, 2020)

Básicamente y generalizando, LED en series la tensión se suma de cada uno de ellos y LED en paralelo la tensión es la del menor de ellos.

Si uno desea que los LED perduren se debe controlar la corriente que los atraviesa colocando un limite para que funcionen correctamente según las recomendaciones de las hojas de datos de los propios fabricantes o mucho menos. Nunca vi que un led dure poco porque se trabajo por debajo de los limites de corriente recomendada por los fabricantes pero si a la inversa.

Saludos.


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 24, 2020)

mouss dijo:


> Lo miro a ver que encuentro.
> Estaba pensando si conecto los led en paralelo, con resistencias no tendria unos V mas bajo que si los conecto en serie ?
> Gracias


Para colocarlos en paralelo con resistencias tienes que elegir otro tipo de fuente, uno de tensión constante, no de corriente como las que mencionas.

El problema es que la resistencia va a generar calor para deshacerse de la tensión sobrante por lo que va a sumar mas calor generado.
Lo ideal es hacer una combinación serie/paralelo en donde cada serie tenga su resistencia bien calculada.

¿ No hay dimmer con efecto día/noche que tenga una salida de acorde a lo que quieres hacer ?


----------



## mouss (Dic 24, 2020)

Si que los hay, pero no programables o de momento no lo he encontrado.
El tipo de dimmer que busco va cambiando de forma automatica la intensidad a medida que pasa el tiempo.
Un ejemplo


	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 24, 2020



switchxxi dijo:


> Lo ideal es hacer una combinación serie/paralelo en donde cada serie tenga su resistencia bien calculada.


Me he descargado un programita muy basico, cocodril 3,5, para diseñar circuitos.
A ver si con esto logro hacer algo.
Un saludo


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 24, 2020)

El problema es que hay que variar la corriente en los LEDs para variar su brillo, si se usan ramas en paralelo de LEDs en serie, va a ser un poco complicado controlarlos por tensión. Por eso, lo ideal, es un circuito que ya haga todo.



mouss dijo:


> Me he descargado un programita muy basico, cocodril 3,5, para diseñar circuitos.
> A ver si con esto logro hacer algo.
> Un saludo




La fuente tiene que ser de 13v o mas. Las series se componen de 3 LEDs de 3,4v + 1 de 2.4v (Osea D1, D2 y D3 son los de 3,4v y D4 el de 2,4v; y toda esa rama multiplicada 6 veces). El total es casi lo que quieres, solo sobra un LED.

El valor de la resistencia depende de la tensión de alimentación. Pero, como dije antes, si calculas la resistencia para 13v y 300mA por rama, por ejemplo, no queda margen para variar el brillo variando la tensión. Para tener una mayor excursión deberías subir la tensión de entrada pero a máximo brillo la resistencia va a calentar muchísimo, hay que elegir un punto medio, no se puede las dos cosas .  (Problemas del calor, olvida eso que dije).

Por eso, lo ideal es comprar algo que haga todo automático. O diseñar todo completo desde cero, cosa mas compleja que solo poner LEDs y resistencias en cierto orden.

Resumen: Fuente de 13v y de al menos 2,5A + regulador PWM con efecto día/noche.


----------



## mouss (Dic 25, 2020)

He estado buscando dimmers, pero ninguno de los que he visto llega a un voltaje 79v, necesario para poner en serie todos los Leds.

El diseño de cinco leds en cinco filas no podemos cambiarlo, estos leds tienen un orden concreto.
Es cuestion de absorcion de la luz. Un rollo necesario.



Siguiendo lo anterior he diseñado esto


El signo de pregunta junto a la resistencia, es porque no estoy seguro de que la necesite si la fuente es ajustable.
Supongo que todo sera cuestion de medir con el tester antes de conectar.

Si este esquema es correcto, 17V con 1.75A


*¿ Este dimmer seria correcto ?*







 *Característica*:

1. El interfaz de pantalla LCD tiene un gran contenido, el Estado en tiempo real es claro y el brillo de la pantalla es uniforme y suave.
2. Seleccione materiales seguros de alta calidad, larga vida útil, seguro y confiable.
3. Estructura Fina y fácil funcionamiento.
4.* Temporizador Universal, adecuado para todo tipo de luces de pecera con entrada y salida de 12-24V.*
5. Una variedad de modos pueden restaurar el amanecer y el atardecer, atenuación multinivel, apagado de la memoria.

*Especificación:
Modelo: T1 temporizador
Voltaje de adaptación: 12-24V
Rango de potencia aplicable: 3-100W
Tipo de adaptación: Lámparas de un solo canal
Funciones: 1. Sincronización 2,4 tipos de modos de amanecer y atardecer 3,10 niveles de ajuste de brillo
Peso: alrededor de 0,11 KG
Tamaño: 15*9*3 cm*


*Y como transformador este *




Adaptador de corriente de conmutación ajustable para monitores LCD, tiras LED, motores, gatos ópticos, Mini televisores, discos duros móviles de 2,5 pulgadas, DVD móviles, cajas de TV, dispositivos AV inalámbricos, dispositivos de carga, MP3/MP4, lámparas de escritorio, Routers, interruptores, consolas de juegos, teléfonos, linternas, cámaras, equipos de vigilancia, masajeadores, Instrumentos de belleza, motores, controladores y otros dispositivos portátiles para el hogar.

*Especificaciones:*

Color: principalmente negro -
Entrada: AC100-240V 50/60Hz -
Salida: DC 3V-24V 2A ajustable
DC 3V-12V 5A ajustable
DC 9V-24V 3A ajustable
CC 3V-10a 12V ajustable
DC 9V-24V 5A ajustable -
Polaridad de salida: Interior positivo (+). Negativo exterior (-) -
DC talla eXTragrande: 5,5mm * 2,5mm, también apto para 5,5*2,1mm -
Tipo de enchufe: US EU UK AU para elegir. -Longitud Total del cable: 180cm


Q opinan ?

Saludos


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 25, 2020)

Esa forma de conectar los LED, si bien puede funcionar, es la peor manera de conectarlos.

Conéctalos como te he dicho antes. Pon los LED en la disposición que tu has diagramado, lo único que cambia con mi diagrama, aparte de los tipos de LED en cada fila, es que las resistencias serán diferentes en cada rama.

Como todo es de 300mA eso da un total de 6 x 0.3A = 1.8A

Yo elegiría una fuente con una capacidad de al menos 3A.

Hay que hacer la cuenta de las tensiones de cada rama sumando* la tensión máxima* de cada LED para saber a que tensión debe regular la fuente (que sera la de la rama de mayor tensión mas 1v aprox -para que caiga en la resistencia- y deje margen en la variación de tensión que pueda haber).

Para las resistencias se calcula: Tensión de la fuente, la que se calculo antes, restado de la suma de las *tensiones mínimas* de todos los LED de la rama, todo eso dividido 0.3A.
La potencia de cada resistencia se calcula tomando la tensión calculada de la misma forma que en el punto anterior (osea tensión de fuente menos la suma de los LED) pero en vez de dividirlo por 0.3A se multiplica por 0.3A.


----------



## mouss (Dic 25, 2020)

Te dejo el esquema que hice siguiendo tus instrucciones.


A ver que te parece
Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 25, 2020)

La disposición esta perfecta, pero los valores de las resistencias están mal. Deberían ser, de izquierda a derecha: 

(18v - 14v) / 0.3A = 13,3 ohms (Valor comercial mas cercano 13 ohms). Potencia: 1,2w (usar de 2w).
(18v - 15v) / 0.3A = 10 ohms (Valor comercial mas cercano 10 ohms). Potencia: 0,9w (usar de 2w).
(18v - 16v) / 0.3A = 6,6 ohms (Valor comercial mas cercano 6,8 ohms). Potencia: 0,6w (usar de 2w).
(18v - 15v) / 0.3A = 10 ohms (Valor comercial mas cercano 10 ohms). Potencia: 0,9w (usar de 2w).
(18v - 14v) / 0.3A = 13,3 ohms (Valor comercial mas cercano 13 ohms) .Potencia: 1,2w (usar de 2w).


----------



## mouss (Dic 25, 2020)

Ahora lo comprendi, te agradesco mucho tu paciencia y conocimiento.
Ahora a comprar y montar.
Cuanto lo tenga montado subire algunas fotos.

Un saludo y muchas gracias


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 25, 2020)

Ojo que los valores que di y la tensión elegida es para que no termines con resistencias gigantes que añadan mucho mas calor que el necesario, el único problema con esta aproximación es que, si haces los cálculos, en la rama del medio (que es en la que mas se va a notar este efecto) puede que haya que jugar un poco con los valores, porque si la tensión de los LED se va al máximo, la corriente baja a 150mA. Si se calcula para ese valor y la tensión de los LED es la mínima, la corriente se dispara a 600mA.

Para evitar eso se puede subir la tensión de la fuente, lo que hará que la variación en los LED no sea tan brusca pero eso significa que, ademas de tener que recalcular las resistencias, estas, disiparan mucho mas calor.

Habría que hacer las pruebas, como no hay dos LED iguales el valor puede estar entre algún punto entre los extremos.

Por eso siempre es mejor olvidarse de resistencias y controlar todo por corriente que es lo mas eficiente. La contra es que es mas difícil colocar un efecto dia/noche que controle todo por PWM (a menos que este haga todo, incluso el control de corriente).


----------



## mouss (Dic 25, 2020)

switchxxi dijo:


> Ojo que los valores que di y la tensión elegida es para que no termines con resistencias gigantes que añadan mucho mas calor que el necesario, el único problema con esta aproximación es que, si haces los cálculos, en la rama del medio (que es en la que mas se va a notar este efecto) puede que haya que jugar un poco con los valores, porque si la tensión de los LED se va al máximo, la corriente baja a 150mA. Si se calcula para ese valor y la tensión de los LED es la mínima, la corriente se dispara a 600mA.
> 
> Para evitar eso se puede subir la tensión de la fuente, lo que hará que la variación en los LED no sea tan brusca pero eso significa que, ademas de tener que recalcular las resistencias, estas, disiparan mucho mas calor.
> 
> ...


Pues antes de hacer nada mas seguire buscando uno que lo haga todo como comentas.
Tambien pense en hacerlo a la antigua, antes se usaban tubos fluorescentes, instalados de forma independientes, cada uno con su
programador electrico de encendido y apagado.
Se programaban de forma tal que encediera de a uno y asi se evitaba el problema.

Pues a buscar, un saludo y gracias otra vez.


----------



## mouss (Dic 26, 2020)

Te agradesco mucho tus explicaciones pero la verdad es que esto me supera.
Me he decidido a hacerlo a la antigua ( antes era con fluorescentes, ahora con leds ), es mas simple y aunque no es perfecto cumple.
Esto es dividir las series, para que enciendan a horas diferentes.

¿ Es correcto pensar que al usar el regulador de intensidad bajando el brillo maximo alargue la vida de los led y baje temperatura ?

Que opinas ?
Un saludo y gracias


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 26, 2020)

Si vas a usar un temporizador on/off yo volvería a la idea de los LED en serie con la fuente de corriente constante. En tu caso dos series diferentes con dos fuentes. Como ya son menos LED puedes ir a una de menor rango de tensión.

La vida útil siempre va a ser mayor si los LED se los maneja con una corriente menor a la máxima (Muchos fabricantes suelen llevar los LED a la máxima corriente porque de esa forma obtienen el máximo brillo, aunque las lamparas duren muchísimo menos). Aunque también influye la calidad de los LED y la disipación del calor (A mayor calor, menor vida útil).


----------



## mouss (Dic 26, 2020)

Mira lo que encontre y por 15€ puesto en casa.


Controla de forma independiente hasta 5 tiras led, limite 4A por tira o una de hasta 20A.
Es posible programar la intensidad minuto a minuto de forma independiente.
Si la salida maxima es de 20A en el controlador, el transformador entiendo que tiene que ser como minimo de 20A
Es decir 220ac a 12 dc 20A, o mejor algo mas 25A ?
Ahora toca recalcular a 24v las resistencias, porque entiendo que lo demas queda todo igual.

Al calcular las resistencias veo que se disparan los valores de las resistencias.
Esto significa que estas generaran calor ?
Que te parece a vos ?


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 26, 2020)

No, el transformador (fuente conmutada) tiene que ser de 220v a 18v (mínimo) y la corriente de acorde a lo que vayas a conectar a las salidas (mas un margen ya que el controlador necesita un poco de energía para el ).

Si usas ese equipo hay que ir a la configuración de LEDs mas resistencias calculadas en base a la tensión que uses. Dado que cada rama consume 300mA, debes multiplicar eso (0,3A) por la cantidad de ramas y eso te va a dar la corriente que necesitas.
Por ejemplo en el gráfico que muestras son 5 ramas, lo que da 1,5A por lo que necesitaras al menos 2,5A (debería consumir menos el controlador, pero con 1A para el equipo creo que se esta en el lado seguro).


----------



## mouss (Dic 27, 2020)

Entonces con un transformador de 220v - 24v 20A voy sobrado.
Entiendo bien ?
Aqui esta recalculado

Gracias


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 27, 2020)

La corriente va a depender de lo que haya conectado, si calculas como te dije va a andar pero tiene la contra que si quieres ampliar el circuito te vas a quedar corto, pero el costo se reduce notablemente. Tendrías que evaluar que es lo mas conveniente para vos. Por ejemplo, si todas las lamparas son como la que expusiste (5 ramas de 0.3A) y usas las 5 salidas, con una lampara por salida, con una fuente de 10A te alcanza y sobra.

Quizás lo hayas notado, pero si miras los valores de las resistencias son casi todas iguales, y si calculas tanto para el voltaje mínimo como para el máximo veras que no hay mucha diferencia en la corriente, cosa que si pasaba cuando la tensión de salida era de 18v. Nuevamente es una elección por conveniencia, ya que ahora estas tirando 15w por cada lampara en forma de calor pero ganas en estabilidad. De nuevo, con este método de manejo de los LED (por tensión en vez de por corriente constante) tienes que decidir que es mas conveniente.

Las resistencias tendrán que ser de 5W, porque de 2W (incluso si hubiera de 3W, siempre hay que dar margen) creo que saltan a 5W.


----------



## mouss (Dic 27, 2020)

Las pantallas se diseñan a medida del acuario, en funcion de la carga biologica, litros de agua, altura de la urna, etc
Y por ello son inmodificables. No es un hobby barato  
Bueno, creo que ya me quedo todo claro.
Te agradesco mucho tu tiempo y atencion, en cuanto la tenga funcionando subo unas fotos
Un saludo


----------



## Pedro slolis (Abr 17, 2021)

Hola como están. Compre una iluminación led de alta potencia para acuarios que se basa en distintos colores de led 3w conectados en serie. Cada Led va conectado con un diodo zener en paralelo por si alguno de estos falla, que el circuito siga funcionando. 

Estos trabajan con un driver de 700MA Y el voltaje total del equipo entra bien en las caracteristicas del driver. Mi duda e inconveniente es el siguente:

Este equipo luego de unas horas de uso se le quema el primer led conectado a la fila, alguno sabe que puede estar pasando y como solucionarlo? Probe cambiarlo pero luego se volvió a quemar. Como si al ser el primero le llegase más voltaje del que debería y lo quema o algo similar. 

Esa fue mi única idea de lo que podría estar pasando el tema es el porque, si los driver justamente regulan el voltaje a la necesidad del circuito.

Muchas gracias


----------



## capitanp (Abr 17, 2021)

Pedro slolis dijo:


> Como si al ser el primero le llegase más voltaje del que debería




y cuanto cae? suposición o veracidad?


----------



## Pedro slolis (Abr 17, 2021)

capitanp dijo:


> y cuanto cae? suposición o veracidad?


Hola como estás, gracias por leer el post. Acabo de hacer mediciones al primer led y me da 3,8V Por lo tanto me parece que no es el problema ese. Es un led Azul que debería funcionar en 3,4-3,6 .

Ahora resuelto esto del voltaje se me hace mas loco aun que siempre se queme el primero del circuito


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 17, 2021)

Pedro slolis dijo:


> Ahora resuelto esto del voltaje se me hace mas loco aun que siempre se queme el primero del circuito


El voltaje sobre los LEDs es dependiente de la corrirente que circula por ellos y deberías ver el datasheet para ver las curvas y enterarte como es el tema.
Si la tensión sobre el primer LED es de 3.8V y debería ser 3.4 o 3.6V segun tus palabras, entonces el LED no es el correcto o la corriente que circula es demasiado elevada, y me inclino por lo segundo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2021)

Seguramente un problema de disipación del calor.

Haz la medición de cada led y nos traes la tabla de colores <--> Voltajes.

No es muy Católico poner leds de distintos colores en serie . . .  my God 

Yo comenzaría poniendo una resistencia de 1.5 o 2.2 Ohms en serie con todo eso.

Si las tensiones individuales son muy desparejas , quizás algunas resistencias en paralelo con algunos leds . . .  traé los datos !


----------



## Pedro slolis (Abr 17, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El voltaje sobre los LEDs es dependiente de la corrirente que circula por ellos y deberías ver el datasheet para ver las curvas y enterarte como es el tema.
> Si la tensión sobre el primer LED es de 3.8V y debería ser 3.4 o 3.6V segun tus palabras, entonces el LED no es el correcto o la corriente que circula es demasiado elevada, y me inclino por lo segundo.



Hola como estas. Me acabo de fijar los datos del fabricante de ese tipo de leds y marca 3,8V Max, por lo tanto no creo que sea el problema el tema del voltaje. De todas formas gracias por la respuesta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2021)

3,8 Vmax . . .  se quema en el día o al día siguiente.

Es el valor al cual NO se debe llegar jamás !

Además especifica a 25ºC y sin duda hay mucho mas.

3,3 sería un valor mas conservador . . .


----------



## Pedro slolis (Abr 17, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Seguramente un problema de disipación del calor.
> 
> Haz la medición de cada led y nos traes la tabla de colores <--> Voltajes.
> 
> ...


Hola como estas, Dejo los datos del equipo. 

Todos leds 3w 700MA. 90W totales. 

Son 20 leds azules ( 10: 440nm / 10: 460nm)
2 leds rojos (660nm)
4 leds blancos fríos (10000k)
4 leds blancos neutros (4000k)

Según el fabricante los leds azules y blancos funcionan al mismo voltaje 3,8V. Los que si funcionan a un voltaje menor serían los rojos (2,8V)

Por otro lado cada led está conectado en paralelo a un diodo zener el cual según tengo entendido éste únicamente enciende cuando el led se quema, para evitar el corto en la serie.

Ubicar una resistencia de 1,5/2,2 Ohms en serie al final del circuito en que me ayudaría? Consulto porque no se mucho de electrónica. A la par, Según tengo entendido los driver regulan el voltaje y mantienen la corriente por lo tanto cual sería el problema de poner distintos colores?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2021)

No te ofendas , pero veo que no tienes experiencia quemando , incendiando , carbonizando , explotando leds 🔥🎆🎇👨‍🚒🧨🧯🚒

Los leds se manejan por corriente constante , no por tensión , y a esa corriente constante no deben superar , ni siquiera acercarse , a sus tensiones máximas.

El led rojo no debería superar los 2 V


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 17, 2021)

Foto por favor... de los led driver y fuente de cuantos volt??


----------



## Pedro slolis (Abr 17, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No te ofendas , pero veo que no tienes experiencia quemando , incendiando , carbonizando , explotando leds 🔥🎆🎇👨‍🚒🧨🧯🚒
> 
> Los leds se manejan por corriente constante , no por tensión , y a esa corriente constante no deben superar , ni siquiera acercarse , a sus tensiones máximas.
> 
> El led rojo no debería superar los 2 V



Entiendo lo que decis. Los leds cuando uno los busca en goolge led 3w marcan 700Ma, pero ahora entiendo que lo ideal sería hacerlos funcionar a 600ma seguramente. En este caso que ya tengo el driver de 700Ma, hay alguna solución para que funcionen a menor voltaje los leds?


emilio177 dijo:


> Foto por favor... de los led driver y fuente de cuantos volt??


Hola como estas. Los leds son 30 en serie de 3W. Aca dejo foto del driver. Gracias


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 18, 2021)

Foto de los led??
Cuantos led trae la serie??  ok.. 30led... cada tira tiene la misma proporción... osea de colores
cuantas tiras van en paralelo???
Foto por favor...  no quiero usar mi imaginación.... me cansa
gracias


----------



## Pedro slolis (Abr 18, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> Foto de los led??
> Cuantos led trae la serie??  ok.. 30led... cada tira tiene la misma proporción... osea de colores
> cuantas tiras van en paralelo???
> Foto por favor...  no quiero usar mi imaginación.... me cansa
> gracias


Los PCB contienen 5 leds cada placa pero son todas conexiones en serie, sería lo mismo si fuese una sola tira de pcb. Ninguna tira va en paralelo, lo único que tiene en paralelo son los diodos zener por si algun led falla. Gracias por la ayuda.

Por lo tanto son 30 leds 3w 700Ma conectados en serie, no importa el orden de los leds (no hay un patron por color)


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 18, 2021)

Ok.. 30led y solo 1 tira... cuanto tiempo de uso tiene todo este aparataje¿?  mediste el voltaje en los entremos de la tira??  cuanto marca?


----------



## Pedro slolis (Abr 18, 2021)

Recién medí la que es de solo azules y me da 144V. Este modelo de solo azules tiene distintos tipos como 440nm - 460nm y 475NM. Tengo entendido que este último suele funcionar normalmente en 3,8-3.9V. Con respecto a los otros colores de azul es la grafica que mande antes que decía 3,8V VMAX, estarían forzados en mi caso. Pero no creo que eso sea el problema de que muera al día el led. Será la disipación? Cuando pongo el medidor de temperatura pegado al chip de led contra el pcb (intentando llegar lo mas posible al pad termico) me da 52 Grados


emilio177 dijo:


> Ok.. 30led y solo 1 tira... cuanto tiempo de uso tiene todo este aparataje¿?  mediste el voltaje en los entremos de la tira??  cuanto marca?



Con respecto al uso, nada. Es nuevo el equipo


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 18, 2021)

Para efectos de reparacion no me cambies las cosas.. si vamos a trabajar con una tira de varios colores o solo azul...  y ya  me confundistes cual tira se quema.. el de varios colores o el solo azul..???  no me confundas.. yo  no estoy en tu casa ...


----------



## Pedro slolis (Abr 18, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> Para efectos de reparacion no me cambies las cosas.. si vamos a trabajar con una tira de varios colores o solo azul...  y ya  me confundistes cual tira se quema.. el de varios colores o el solo azul..???  no me confundas.. yo  no estoy en tu casa ...


Perdon fue un error mio que me confundi al comienzo. La que se quema es la tira de azul. El primer led se me quema. Con la otra por le momento no tuve problema pero bueno, estan recien llegadas habría que ver con el tiempo que pasa. Pero Si, la tira que se quema es la de distintos tonos de azules


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 18, 2021)

Pedro slolis dijo:


> Perdon fue un error mio que me confundi al comienzo. La que se quema es la tira de azul. El primer led se me quema. Con la otra por le momento no tuve problema pero bueno, estan recien llegadas habría que ver con el tiempo que pasa. Pero Si, la tira que se quema es la de distintos tonos de azules


Ok... ahora lo mas importante mide la corriente de la tira


----------



## Pedro slolis (Abr 18, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> Ok... ahora lo mas importante mide la corriente de la tira


Acabo de hacer la medición. 0,69 / 0,7 A Me da vueltas entre esas dos medidas


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 18, 2021)

Me dices que es nueva tu fuente de corriente... pero yo soy desconfiado... puede ser remanufacturado..
2 soluciones.... u opciones
Abrir fuente de corriente y modfificar la corriente a 600mA... a la corriente que lo tienes esta forzado.. en teoria funciona... pero si reparaste.. no se si pusiste pasta disipadora o apretaste bien el led cambiado o nuevo para que disipe el calor.... tu led se quemo por exceso de temperatura... osea no fue bien reparado... o no fue bien armado en la fabrica chinita
Como te decía soy desconfiado...puede que tu fuente sea remanufacturado y tenga partes o piezas no adecuadas... para eso deberías abrir la fuente y poner fotos para observar y dar indicaciones


----------



## Pedro slolis (Abr 18, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> Me dices que es nueva tu fuente de corriente... pero yo soy desconfiado... puede ser remanufacturado..
> 2 soluciones.... u opciones
> Abrir fuente de corriente y modfificar la corriente a 600mA... a la corriente que lo tienes esta forzado.. en teoria funciona... pero si reparaste.. no se si pusiste pasta disipadora o apretaste bien el led cambiado o nuevo para que disipe el calor.... tu led se quemo por exceso de temperatura... osea no fue bien reparado... o no fue bien armado en la fabrica chinita
> Como te decía soy desconfiado...puede que tu fuente sea remanufacturado y tenga partes o piezas no adecuadas... para eso deberías abrir la fuente y poner fotos para observar y dar indicaciones


Entiendo muchas gracias. Lamentablemente es ip67 por lo tanto abrirla es casi imposible, tiene el típico sellado de silicona o material similar. Con respecto a la temperatura cual es la mejor forma de hacer mediciones? Como la realice yo  ubicando el tester en la zona más cercana al pad térmico? En caso de que esa pueda ser una buena medición, ya la realice hoy y me dio 52 grados, lo que no me parece muy terrible tampoco teniendo en cuenta que hacian 25 grados de temperatura ambiente

Y una ultima consulta, hay algún componente electrónico que se le pueda ubicar en serie o paralelo al circuito y que este se coma 100 mA? Ya que no puedo modificar al driver


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 18, 2021)

Para cambiaar 1 led se debe limpiar la zona a instalar... hechar pasta disipadora ubicar led con 1 pinza aplastar fuerte el led para que haga contacto térmico y así soldar
Yo no se como lo hiciste...  por lo que no puedo dar opinion a tus comectarios...
No se que termometro tienes-... el laser??  si puedes mide el mismo led.. osea la capsula... y ademas mide las otras de la misma forma.
A mi 52 grados me parece terrible... y desconozco donde o en que parte hiciste la medición...
No existe imposible... veo 4 tornillos  se saca y modificas la corriente... o yo lo evaluo mirando..


Pedro slolis dijo:


> Y una ultima consulta, hay algún componente electrónico que se le pueda ubicar en serie o paralelo al circuito y que este se coma 100Ma? Ya que no puedo modificar al driver


No.. si le pones una resistencia serie.. la fuente se va autoajustar y de nuevo te va a entregar 700mA


----------



## Pedro slolis (Abr 18, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> Para cambiaar 1 led se debe limpiar la zona a instalar... hechar pasta disipadora ubicar led con 1 pinza aplastar fuerte el led para que haga contacto térmico y así soldar
> Yo no se como lo hiciste...  por lo que no puedo dar opinion a tus comectarios...
> No se que termometro tienes-... el laser??  si puedes mide el mismo led.. osea la capsula... y ademas mide las otras de la misma forma.
> A mi 52 grados me parece terrible... y desconozco donde o en que parte hiciste la medición...
> ...


Mido la temperatura con la sonda de temperatura que tienen algunos tester, apoyo la punta entre el led y la placa de pcb y me da 52. Creí que no estaba tan mal ese número de medición. Se podrán estar quemando por eso? 

En cuanto a los tornillos del driver son una tapa estética nada más, una vez sacados los tornillos, el driver por dentro está todo sellado en silicona (son los resistentes al agua)


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 18, 2021)

Te di las indicacionres para un correcto cambiado....  no me informaste ... como lo hiciste tu...  
No me digas que lo hiciste "bien"  como para quedar bien... agradezco honestidad


----------



## Pedro slolis (Abr 18, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> Te di las indicacionres para un correcto cambiado....  no me informaste ... como lo hiciste tu...
> No me digas que lo hiciste "bien"  como para quedar bien... agradezco honestidad


Mil disculpas me saltie esa parte. Pero si se soldó de forma correcta, adhesivo térmico de alta calidad para mayor fijación del led y bien apretado


emilio177 dijo:


> Te di las indicacionres para un correcto cambiado....  no me informaste ... como lo hiciste tu...
> No me digas que lo hiciste "bien"  como para quedar bien... agradezco honestidad


Y a la vez poca cantidad para que tenga buen contacto contra la placa


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 18, 2021)

Pedro slolis dijo:


> Mil disculpas me saltie esa parte. Pero si se soldó de forma correcta, adhesivo térmico de alta calidad para mayor fijación del led y bien apretado
> 
> Y a la vez poca cantidad para que tenga buen contacto contra la placa


No... yo te sugiero le pongas pasta térmica  y bien apretado...
Si tienes sonda mide  encima de el led osea por el costado de la cúpula de silicona..
Puede haber otra opción...
Que tanto estudiaste electrónica??  led de ohm y esas cosas???  osea porciacaso yo lo se.. me pase demasiados años estudiando..
No es que quiera que me enseñes


----------



## Pedro slolis (Abr 18, 2021)

No la verdad nunca estudie electrónica ni nada similar. Lo que se es de cambiar algunas cosas en cada e intentar arreglar otras. Mucho YouTube y Google, pero estudios 0. Por lo tanto esa información la verdad no la sé. Pero si me guías para donde apuntar me podría poner a investigar


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 18, 2021)

Osea yo me podria pasar la noche y madrugada haciendo cálculos por ti... pero esa no es la idea
En yotube estudia ley de ohm.. es facil solo una formula
Y calculas la resistencia para derivar 100mA  y me dices el valor de la resistencia... asi botamos una cantidad de cottiente de los led.. o extraemos


----------



## Pedro slolis (Abr 18, 2021)

Yo me voy a poner a leer y apenas tenga una idea te escribo nuevamente con mi calculo. Muchas gracias por brindar conocimientos


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 18, 2021)

Estas haciendo indoor  para esas "plantitas"    soy muy viejo.  y no muerdo el anzuelo... con eso de pescaditos....  porciacaso.. no juzgo.. y no te preocupes...


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 18, 2021)

Perdón "meto la cuchara"... después que estudies y calcules(lo cual es excelente) podes probar conectando en paralelo a la tira problemática un "foco" de filamento de los antiguos de 25W o 40W(el tema es conseguirlos) y probar a ver que pasa si te dura la tira sin quemarse.

La comprensión la tendrás después que estudies a las leyes de Ohms, etc. y entiendas porque sugiero esto.

Saludos.


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 18, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Perdón "meto la cuchara"... después que estudies y calcules(lo cual es excelente) podes probar conectando en paralelo a la tira problemática un "foco" de filamento de los antiguos de 25W o 40W(el tema es conseguirlos) y probar a ver que pasa si te dura la tira sin quemarse.
> 
> La comprensión la tendrás después que estudies a las leyes de Ohms, etc. y entiendas porque sugiero esto.
> 
> Saludos.


El problema de eso.... es que no hay control de la corriente que esta "robando"   con una de loza y una simple formula fe ley de ohm se puede calcular "robar" la corriente necesaria y suficiente


----------



## Pedro slolis (Abr 18, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> Estas haciendo indoor  para esas "plantitas"    soy muy viejo.  y no muerdo el anzuelo... con eso de pescaditos....  porciacaso.. no juzgo.. y no te preocupes...



no tendría problema si fuese para cultivo en Indoor 😂. Son para un acuario marino, son luces para reef full spectrum para un buen crecimiento de corales, por eso ese espectro tan azulado. Las plantas requieren espectro blanco


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2021)

Habría dos métodos de limitar , en uno pones una resistencia o lámpara en paralelo *y le robas corriente a la tira* cómo te dijo ricbevi.

El otro método sería agregar una resistencia u otro led mas en serie y le *achicás el Voltaje a la tira* 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Scooter (Abr 18, 2021)

Si la fuente es de corriente constante añadir cosas en serie no vale.

Y si es un driver debería de ser así.


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 18, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El otro método sería agregar una resistencia u otro led mas en serie y le *achicás el Voltaje a la tira* 🤷‍♂️


No...no..no...
Si le agregas un led mas... la corriente que va a pasar por los demás led va a ser la misma... recuerda es fuente de corriente...
Lo que le pongas... la fuente de corriente va a mantener los 700mA


----------



## Pedro slolis (Abr 18, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> No...no..no...
> Si le agregas un led mas... la corriente que va a pasar por los demás led va a ser la misma... recuerda es fuente de corriente...
> Lo que le pongas... la fuente de corriente va a mantener los 700mA


No existe posibilidad de hacer funcionar un cooler de 12v de 3cm con un driver no? Tengo entendido que no se puede pero por las dudas pregunto. Porque eso me resolvería todo, le conecto el cooler y que empiece a hacer disipación activa en ves de pasiva. También podría hacerlo aparte la conexión pero se me hace un lío de cables


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 18, 2021)

Pedro slolis dijo:


> No existe posibilidad de hacer funcionar un cooler de 12v de 3cm con un driver no? Tengo entendido que no se puede pero por las dudas pregunto. Porque eso me resolvería todo, le conecto el cooler y que empiece a hacer disipación activa en ves de pasiva. También podría hacerlo aparte la conexión pero se me hace un lío de cables


Pregunta.. puedes cortarlo en tres y ponerlo uno a lado de otro??  con eso un cooler encima puede solucionar algo...
Lo otro... por ser delgado...  aunque no aprecio el ancho de la tira...el aluminio me refiero... podrias poner mas ancho el aluminio


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> Lo que le pongas... la fuente de corriente va a mantener los 700mA


 
Si , pero le achicaste el voltaje aplicado , lo hago y funciona


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 18, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , pero le achicaste el voltaje aplicado , lo hago y funciona


No.... 
En una fuente de voltaje.. a la resistencia que le pongas el voltaje va a tratar de mantenerlo..y la corriente es una consecuencia de la resistencia

Pero en una fuente de corriente.. a la resistencia que le pongas va a tratar de mantenerlo y el voltaje es una consecuencia de la resistencia


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2021)

Si si , se que es voltaje constante y corriente constante che !

Backlight de la TV de un amigo , son 5 tiras en paralelo , c/u de 10 leds en serie de 3V 1 W , mi amigo le cambió una tira que se había puesto a masa y al ser nueva brillaba mucho más , se le puso 22 Ohms 2 Watts en serie a esa tira y asunto solucionado  , de antes de la cuarentena y sigue funcionando !


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 18, 2021)

Si le pones una resistencia.....con el fin de "bajarlo"  pero al ser fuente de corriente... se ajusta y te va a entregar la misma corriente... antes de poner la resistencia...
Parece... que aquí hay otro mas....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> Parece... que aquí hay otro mas....



No te pases de BIBO conmigo ! Oks , lo entendiste !


----------



## Pedro slolis (Abr 18, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> Pregunta.. puedes cortarlo en tres y ponerlo uno a lado de otro??  con eso un cooler encima puede solucionar algo...
> Lo otro... por ser delgado...  aunque no aprecio el ancho de la tira...el aluminio me refiero... podrias poner mas ancho el aluminio



acá dejo algunas fotos del disipador. Tiene un Metro de largo, la verdad pareciera estar muy bueno, es bastante pesado y con muchas aletas. Me parece raro que no pueda disipar bien 90W, cómo hacen esos reflectores de led de exterior de 100w que tienen un mini disipador? 😠


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 18, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> El problema de eso.... es que no hay control de la corriente que esta "robando"   con una de loza y una simple formula fe ley de ohm se puede calcular "robar" la corriente necesaria y suficiente


Si pero cuando le de una resistencia de 20W, ++  según el calculo y aquí conseguirlas(a parte del costo) es mucho mas fácil probar con un foco y ver si se soluciona de esa manera.

Después se puede calculara y colocar lo que mas le apetezca o guste.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 18, 2021)

Cualquier cosa disipa 90W.
Si es muy bueno disipará 90W con un incremento de temperatura de 1ºC respecto al ambiente.
Si es muy malo subirá 250ºC


Se pueden hacer de varios modos.
-Mintiendo como bellacos y haciendo un disipador de 20W y poniendo una etiqueta de 10000000000W; la tinta vale lo mismo
-Forzando los leds y acortando su vida útil
-Si la temperatura exterior es mas baja
-Si hay corriente de aire
-Un poco de cada


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 18, 2021)

Se ve bueno el disipador...  entonces cosiguete esos ventiladores pequeños de 6x6cm  




__





						Cooler 5x5 Cm 12v Cuadrado | MercadoLibre 📦
					

Envíos Gratis en el día ✓ Comprá Cooler 5x5 Cm 12v Cuadrado en cuotas sin interés! Conocé nuestras increíbles ofertas y promociones en millones de productos.




					computacion.mercadolibre.com.ar
				




Le instalas unos 4 a lo largo y no va a llegar a los peligroso 52grados


----------



## Pedro slolis (Abr 18, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> Se ve bueno el disipador...  entonces cosiguete esos ventiladores pequeños de 6x6cm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seguramente eso haré, no hay posibilidad de usar la misma fuente para prender un cooler no? Porque no tengo fuente de 12v a mano. Tendría que ir a comprar esta semana


Scooter dijo:


> Cualquier cosa disipa 90W.
> Si es muy bueno disipará 90W con un incremento de temperatura de 1ºC respecto al ambiente.
> Si es muy malo subirá 250ºC
> 
> ...


Hay alguna forma de saber si ese disipador es malo o bueno? Pique me llama la atención que siendo 1 Metro de largo  no disipe bien 90W. Sube a 52 grados


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 18, 2021)

Pedro slolis dijo:


> Seguramente eso haré, no hay posibilidad de usar la misma fuente para prender un cooler no? Porque no tengo fuente de 12v a mano. Tendría que ir a comprar esta semana


No.. no hay forma... yo las fuentes de 12v  1A  lo compro en "las pulgas" cachina cachureo feriante  o como lo llamen en tu pueblito... y no mee sale mas de 1biden


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 18, 2021)

Cual es el perfil de temperatura y el derating de cada LED ? Con eso se puede predecir una estimacion de la vida útil.

Por otra parte funciona tanto una resistencia serie como una paralelo, solo que la serie debe calcularse para exceder el limite de tension de salda de la fuente y de esa manera puede bajarse la tension sobre los LEDs, pero dudo que sea la mejor solución. En cualquier caso las resistencias van a disipar a lo tonto.

PD: no me parece mucho 52° en el disipador con 25° de temperatura ambiente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> PD: no me parece mucho 52° en el disipador con 25° de temperatura ambiente.


 
A esa temperatura y con el led a 3,8V y 700 mA , cuando según datasheet , eso sería lo máximo a 25ºC


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 18, 2021)

Por eso pedí la curva de derating...


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 18, 2021)

@Pedro slolis si podes solucionarlo sin el empelo de ventilación forzada, mejor ya que son agregado de cosas que necesitan mantenimiento como los ventiladores(+++ fuente auxiliar) que se llenan de tierra/suciedad y todo lo que alcanzan.

Solo es mi opinión dictada por mi experiencia pero cada quien se "entretiene" con lo que mas le gusta y como ves no hay una única solución y puedes elegir.


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 18, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> @Pedro slolis si podes solucionarlo sin el empelo de ventilación forzada, mejor ya que son agregado de cosas que necesitan mantenimiento como los ventiladores(+++ fuente auxiliar) que se llenan de tierra/suciedad y todo lo que alcanzan.
> 
> Solo es mi opinión dictada por mi experiencia pero cada quien se "entretiene" con lo que mas le gusta y como ves no hay una única solución y puedes elegir.


No entiendo... que solución das....


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 18, 2021)

@emilio177 Pues deberías prestar mas atención a los participantes del tema y a las diferentes propuestas, esta todo aquí redactado en Español.

La referencia fue directamente a el consultante, no se porque te sientes identificado tú que solo participas(como todos) con tus recomendaciones.

Saludos.


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 18, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> @emilio177 Pues deberías prestar mas atención a los participantes del tema y a las diferentes propuestas, esta todo aquí redactado en Español.
> 
> La referencia fue directamente a el consultante, no se porque te sientes identificado tú que solo participas(como todos) con tus recomendaciones.
> 
> Saludos.


No soy yo quien debe estas de acuerdo con tu participación... te pregunte...que solución das... nada mas eso... si no te gusto la pregunta...que tu respuesta no sea un ataque


----------



## Pedro slolis (Abr 18, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Cual es el perfil de temperatura y el derating de cada LED ? Con eso se puede predecir una estimacion de la vida útil.
> 
> Por otra parte funciona tanto una resistencia serie como una paralelo, solo que la serie debe calcularse para exceder el limite de tension de salda de la fuente y de esa manera puede bajarse la tension sobre los LEDs, pero dudo que sea la mejor solución. En cualquier caso las resistencias van a disipar a lo tonto.
> 
> PD: no me parece mucho 52° en el disipador con 25° de temperatura ambiente.


Hola como estas. Lamentablemente al no ser de fabricación propia hay muchos datos que no los tengo, como la del disipador. Porbablemente termime comprando otro driver que trabaje a 600 Ma, Así me evito el cablerío y mantenimineto de un cooler, ya que al estar arriba de una pecera mientras meno cablerío y cosas mejor (Por tema humedad y demás factores) En el caso de comprar este driver, debería realmente funcionar mas tranquilo el equipo no? O no cambiaría tanto


emilio177 dijo:


> No soy yo quien debe estas de acuerdo con tu participación... te pregunte...que solución das... nada mas eso... si no te gusto la pregunta...que tu respuesta no sea un ataque


Como le comente a Zoidberg probablemente compre un driver que funcione a 600Ma. Te realizo la misma consulta que le deje arriba, de esta forma debería funcionar mejor el equipo no? Sería un cambio notorio? 

 Consulto para saber si realmente vale la pena comprarlo. El tema del Cooler como también comenté arriba no lo veo muy viable principalmente por el cablerío y el factor de que al estar arriba de un acuario con humedad y demás no me convence.

Si con 700 Ma está a 52 grados el led, por lo que entiendo al bajar a 600 trabajará a menos temperatura y a la par menos forzado de corriente el led? Si lo entiendo bien sería la solución perfecta. Aguardo tu opinión, gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 18, 2021)

Pedro slolis dijo:


> Porbablemente termime comprando otro driver que trabaje a 600 Ma, Así me evito el cablerío y mantenimineto de un cooler, ya que al estar arriba de una pecera mientras meno cablerío y cosas mejor (Por tema humedad y demás factores) En el caso de comprar este driver, debería realmente funcionar mas tranquilo el equipo no? O no cambiaría tanto


Es que saco las cuentas y no me dá que existan problemas graves que hagan quemar los LEDs.
Vos decís que son LEDs de 3W y con una corriente de 700mA y una tensión de 3.8V, que son los valores que has medido, la potencia disipada no llega a los 2W o sea...están tranquilos pero me llama la atención la inconsistencia de los valores. Si les metes 600mA les vas a bajar la disipación cerca de un 25% que no sé si es necesario...pero seguro que ayuda.
Yo intentaría buscar LEDs de reemplazo de mas calidad en alguna empresa seria, tipo Farnell o similar, por que estoy por comenzar a creer que esos LEDs no son muy cristianos.


----------



## Pedro slolis (Abr 18, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es que saco las cuentas y no me dá que existan problemas graves que hagan quemar los LEDs.
> Vos decís que son LEDs de 3W y con una corriente de 700mA y una tensión de 3.8V, que son los valores que has medido, la potencia disipada no llega a los 2W o sea...están tranquilos pero me llama la atención la inconsistencia de los valores. Si les metes 600mA les vas a bajar la disipación cerca de un 25% que no sé si es necesario...pero seguro que ayuda.
> Yo intentaría buscar LEDs de reemplazo de mas calidad en alguna empresa seria, tipo Farnell o similar, por que estoy por comenzar a creer que esos LEDs no son muy cristianos.


Pensándolo por ese lado estoy comenzando en dudar de los Diodos Zener en paralelo a cada led. Podrán tener algo que ver? Son diodos zener 5v1 500mw creo. Son los que se suelen poner en circuitos led de alta potencia para evitar el corto del artefacto. 

Según tengo entendido estos van conectados de forma inversa, y no deberían funcionar salvo que un led se queme. Con un multimetro podría chequear si algo de esto está perjudicando el sistema? alguna forma de medir los diodos zener o algo similar? Al menos para ver si están funcionando cuando no deberían.

Se me ocurre algo como que se quema el diodo zener porque funciona cuando no debería y luego por alguna razón entra en corto el circuito. Pero la verdad de electrónica se poco y nada por lo tanto quizás solo estoy inventando posibilidades quizás inexistentes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 18, 2021)

Interesante...
Si el diodo está en paralelo entonces debe activarse cuando se abra el LED ya que este tiene una menor tensión directa.
El problema es que un zener de 1/2W no va a soportar los 700mA que va a meter la fuente a través de él, asi que como protección (de no sé qué) me parece bastante tonta.
Fijate en que estado está el zener, pero no debería perjudicar el sistema en funcionamiento normal por que no puede polarizarse y conducir.


----------



## Pedro slolis (Abr 18, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Interesante...
> Si el diodo está en paralelo entonces debe activarse cuando se abra el LED ya que este tiene una menor tensión directa.
> El problema es que un zener de 1/2W no va a soportar los 700mA que va a meter la fuente a través de él, asi que como protección (de no sé qué) me parece bastante tonta.
> Fijate en que estado está el zener, pero no debería perjudicar el sistema en funcionamiento normal por que no puede polarizarse y conducir.


Entendido, la verdad siempre me hice la misma pregunta al respecto de porque los fabricantes usan diodos de 500MW cuando la circulación de corriente en los equipos estos suele ser de 600 a 700Ma. 

Por otro lado salen casi lo mismo de precio, lo que se me hace mas raro aun que usen los de 500 en vez de 1000 o nose si habrá algo de 700 o similar.  Los de 500Ma sirven pero he escuchado quejas de que se queman rápido, mantendrán la lámpara encendida 10 días y despues se apaga todo.

Por otro lado algo que hable con Emilio ayer fue el tema de la medición de temperatura de los leds, porque puede que yo esté midiendo mal y en realidad estén funcionando a otra temperatura. 

Mis mediciones son: 

- Centro del disipador parte de afuera: 48 grados
- Apoyando la punta de la sonda entre el pad térmico del chip led y el disipador (lo más cercano posible) 50 grados
- Apoyando la sonda en el plástico del led, al rededor de toda su carcasa 57 grados

Todo esto esta medido con la sonda de temperatura del tester


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 18, 2021)

Pedro slolis dijo:


> or otro lado salen casi lo mismo de precio, lo que se me hace mas raro aun que usen los de 500 en vez de 1000 o nose si habrá algo de 700 o similar. Los de 500Ma sirven pero he escuchado quejas de que se queman rápido, mantendrán la lámpara encendida 10 días y despues se apaga todo.


Es que no son zener de 500mA sino de 500mW y con 5.1V de tensión zener no pueden soportar mas de 50mA antes de quemarse por disipación.
Para soportar los 700mA en forma permanente necesitás un zener de 5W.... así que es completamente normal que no mantengan encendidas las lámparas durante mucho tiempo.


Pedro slolis dijo:


> Por otro lado algo que hable con Emilio ayer fue el tema de la medición de temperatura de los leds, porque puede que yo esté midiendo mal y en realidad estén funcionando a otra temperatura.


Aparentemente las mediciones están OK y dentro de lo razonable para ese disipador, así que no creo que el ruido venga por ahí.
La prueba mas simple es bajar la corriente circulante por la serie de LEDs aunque pierdas algo de iluminación, así que probá con un led-driver de menos corriente y vemos que sucede.


----------



## Pedro slolis (Abr 18, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es que no son zener de 500mA sino de 500mW y con 5.1V de tensión zener no pueden soportar mas de 50mA antes de quemarse por disipación.
> Para soportar los 700mA en forma permanente necesitás un zener de 5W.... así que es completamente normal que no mantengan encendidas las lámparas durante mucho tiempo.
> 
> Aparentemente las mediciones están OK y dentro de lo razonable para ese disipador, así que no creo que el ruido venga por ahí.
> La prueba mas simple es bajar la corriente circulante por la serie de LEDs aunque pierdas algo de iluminación, así que probá con un led-driver de menos corriente y vemos que sucede.


Esta semana haré esa prueba con un driver nuevo. Estoy intentando calcular de alguna forma cuenta corriente bajar. Por que me ofrecieron drivers de 600 o 650. Y mi idea es perder la menor potencia posible pero que a la vez funcione a menor temperatura el equipo. No existe formula para saber aproximandamente a que temperatura quedaría el equipo en 650Ma y 600Ma no=?

Los datos que tenemos son las temperaturas actuales funcionando a 700Ma

La idea sería tener datos aproximados nada más. Para saber si realmente hará falta cambiar a 600 o quizás con 650 ya el equipo trabaja mas tranquilo y a la vez no baja tanto la potencia (Aunque me imagino que de 700 a 600 tampoco debe ser un cambio infernal en potencia)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 18, 2021)

No, no hay una  "formula" sino una parva de ellas con valores que no conocés, así que por ahí no podemos ir.
Yo probaría con driver de 600mA que te va a dar un 15% menos de potencia disipada...y algunos pocos grados menos de temperatura, pero al menos no estresarias tanto a los LEDs....y si podes con 500mA...mejor aún.


----------



## Pedro slolis (Abr 18, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No, no hay una  "formula" sino una parva de ellas con valores que no conocés, así que por ahí no podemos ir.
> Yo probaría con driver de 600mA que te va a dar un 15% menos de potencia disipada...y algunos pocos grados menos de temperatura, pero al menos no estresarias tanto a los LEDs....y si podes con 500mA...mejor aún.



Acabo de encontrar algo raro en todo esto. Ayer cuando medí el voltaje total de la tira, poniendo el negativo/positivo en ambos extremos de la tira me dio 144V. Y leds son solo 30... Yo medí la mayoría de leds por separado y daban 3,8V. Esto daría aproximadamente 114V. De que son los 30V restantes?
Habré leído mal la medición y era 114 en vez de 144? Mañana la volveré a hacer


----------



## Scooter (Abr 19, 2021)

Yo solo he montado una cosa de estas.
Un led de 10W 900mA conectado a un driver de 900mA
Se ponía como un horno... Acabé poniendo un radiador enorme y una resistencia de bypass para quitar algo de corriente.
A ojo humano apenas se notaba la intensidad lumínica pero la temperatura de estabilización si que se notaba y mucho.


----------



## Pedro slolis (Abr 20, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> Yo solo he montado una cosa de estas.
> Un led de 10W 900mA conectado a un driver de 900mA
> Se ponía como un horno... Acabé poniendo un radiador enorme y una resistencia de bypass para quitar algo de corriente.
> A ojo humano apenas se notaba la intensidad lumínica pero la temperatura de estabilización si que se notaba y mucho.


Retomando el post, no logré conseguir el driver de 600Ma, Encontré pero para equipos mas chicos no para 114V. Por lo que voy a optar por usar una resistencia y quitar corriente. Hice el calculo con la ley de ohm y me dio que para mi equipo necesito 1k 15W. Imagino que también podría usar dos de 500 Ohms 10W en serie y que trabajen mejor la temperatura. Me recomendas esta ultima opción o las resistencias duran? Por otro lado, tendría que dejarla adentro del equipo, no me terminaría subiendo la temperatura en vez de bajarla? Y para ubicarla afuera no existe algún  tipo de caja que sea para eso no? con conectores o algo similar. Me gustaría saber como conectaste la tuya, saludos y gracias


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 20, 2021)

Usas 2 mejor.. disepa mas...
Sin miedo lo instalas y mides corriente por la tira de led...
No vas a encontrar de 600mA... ya que no existen...
Pero un tacnico puede abrir la fuente y cambiar la resistencia shunt y lo deja a 600mA.... así de fácil....ah.. y no me repitas que no se puede abrir


----------



## Pedro slolis (Abr 20, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> Usas 2 mejor.. disepa mas...
> Sin miedo lo instalas y mides corriente por la tira de led...
> No vas a encontrar de 600mA... ya que no existen...
> Pero un tacnico puede abrir la fuente y cambiar la resistencia shunt y lo deja a 600mA.... así de fácil....ah.. y no me repitas que no se puede abrir


Ya me encargue las dos resistencias. las podría poner a ambas en una caja estanca de plastico duro aparte del equipo? la idea sería evitar que el calor de las resistencias caiga en el LED. Aguantan las resistencias sin disipación?


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 20, 2021)

Pedro slolis dijo:


> Ya me encargue las dos resistencias. las podría poner a ambas en una caja estanca de plastico duro aparte del equipo? la idea sería evitar que el calor de las resistencias caiga en el LED. Aguantan las resistencias sin disipación?


Amigo.. hágalo.. conéctelo..  ni siquiera sabes que temperatura va a tener...
Si calienta y duele.. puedes ponerlo sobre laminas de aluminio....

Pero te corriste de abrir la fuente... esa hubiera sido mi mejor solución... cambiar una resistencia y dejarlo en 600mA...  pero yo entiendo cuando me dices que viene encima con un camión de concreto que hay que picar demasiado...entiendo sus miedos...


----------



## Pedro slolis (Abr 22, 2021)

Si calienta y duele.. puedes ponerlo sobre laminas de aluminio....


emilio177 dijo:


> Pero te corriste de abrir la fuente... esa hubiera sido mi mejor solución... cambiar una resistencia y dejarlo en 600mA...  pero yo entiendo cuando me dices que viene encima con un camión de concreto que hay que picar demasiado...entiendo sus miedos...




Termina calentando muchísimo, lo acabo de probar. Lo que si consigo es un driver de 700m*A* que no sea ip67. Me decís que es simple pasarlo a 600m*A*? Si es así lo compro y lo modifico. Y en cuanto al funcionamiento del driver este no se vería perjudicado por modificarle la corriente no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2021)

Hola , modificar un driver de esos consiste en modificar el valor de una resistencia del feedback seguramente relacionado con un zener 431.

No le afecta en nada modificarlo para menos , el problema sería intentar modificarlo para mas.

P.D.: Las unidades , que además son apellidos , *por norma van en mayúsculas* , también su abreviatura (Ampere = Amp = A )

Saludos !


----------

